# A Season of Bones



## DistractingFlare (Aug 25, 2010)

_You stand among the other competitors in the high-walled arena. You see Dictator Andropinis watching from the spectator box high above. The crowd surges among the densely seated stands. Biting clouds of sand and dust whirl in a mundane halo around you. The dirt floor of this place is sure to taste your blood - the only question is when. An announcer presents you to the crowd, one by one. You are aware that he embellishes your story - tries to make it sound sensational - but which of the others should you be most afraid of?_

"Ja'Cart, the insectoid warrior! This beast from the wilds is a regular battler here! Let's see who else's blood he tastes this season!"

"Jalaan, the fierce devilborn raider has come to the arena to test his mettle against civilization! How many deaths will his corrupt cunning cause?"

"Muzdum Firebelly, a brawler of the highest degree! What incredible tricks does he have up his sleeves today? Which of his opponents will lay broken in the sand?"

"Daran of The Silt-Sea! This half-elven brigand has led a life of corruption! Will he find redemption by leaving his blood in the sand?"

_The crowd cheers for each of you. Andropinis waves benevolently. You are herded back to the fighters' quarters, where you are given your afternoon meal and a few minutes to talk amongst yourselves. Tonight, the four of you will fight together as a team._

[sblock=Rules for tonight's battle]4 vs. 4, team battle. Fight to last blood. If you become bloodied, you must drop out or risk severe punishment. You must specifically yield in order to drop out. Last team with an unbloodied warrior wins.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

Muzdum munches his meal silently. Inside his head, the shaman was talking to him, and his anoying chatter was setting a bad mood on the dwarf.

_*"All of these are no good, no good for you Muzdum. You must kill the king, it is your duty. You know it. These fools can't help you, they simply wont."*_
*
"Stop yer incessant chattering shaman! Let me eat in peace, fer di gods!"*

His head goes silent for a little while, as he gulps some food.
_*
"But you know it right? I've told you many times. It is essential to kill Andropinis..."*_

Frowning, the dwarf pulls his bowl away, and chooses to speak with the others rather than hearing the shaman's repetitive explanations.
*
"So... Ye ready to fight? Di mother 'f all brawls it will be, ah?" *he casually says to anyone in particular. *"Care to talk 'bout tactics? Or shouldai charge in and start punching random people?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan eats slowly from his wooden bowl. His gaze is focused on something far away, on something only he seems to see.
Distracted by the dwarf's question, he looks at him: "Tactics are good. But it seems you three will stay at the front, while I work best at a range. I would suggest you attack the enemies bodies and I attack their minds. Has anyone some other strengths I failed to see?"


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Ja'Cart, Thri-Kreen Monk*

The Thri-Kreen roars to the crowd tasting the blood from his claws with his spike-covered mandibles.

After consuming his hunk of raw meat, Ja'Cart looks in the direction of the dwarf, his head swiveling as if on a pivot. "I fight best when surrounded by multiple enemies. Maybe charge together, leaving room between us? If they try to move past us,we punish them hard?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, if anyone tries to get past me, they'll pay for it. The half-elf's smile was wide, obviously confident in his abilities. Just sitting near him made one more energetic or jumpy. His energy was contagious. Or they'll run amok amongst their own. Sometimes people underestimate how much their friends get to them. His eyes glimmered with that last, secret mischief at work.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

*"Well these 'r just word we say, let's show dose losers how to brawl!"* the dwarf gives the table a punch and screams a "YEAH!" spilling food from his mouth, before laughing loudly.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2010)

Daran makes a half-smile, and nods to the dwarf, but adds nothing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Despite Jalaan sitting still and eating, the other three suddenly hear a loud _Yeah!_ in their minds. A slight smile curls Jalaan's lips.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 26, 2010)

After your meal, the four of you are led out to the preparation room, where you take a moment to don your armor and check your weapons. Whether this is your first fight or your last, you do not know - you only feel the bitter sting of fear.

The guard checks your equipment and passes you through the gate, into the blood red sand and the burning sunlight of midday. The crowd is quiet with anticipation.

Across the arena from you stands a crew of ssurans, armed to the teeth but lightly armored. They growl and hiss, but you can see the fear in their posture, even at this moderate distance.

Two of the ssurans brandish spears that crackle with the distinct hum of psionic energy. The other two wield javelins. One seems like a light, quick unit, while the other, a huge, scarred creature, seems more likely to wade into battle.

Suddenly, a cry rings out from the officiating stands.

"BEGIN!"

Immediately, the hulking ssuran hunkers down into a defensive pose in an effort to protect its smaller brethren.

[sblock=Actions this turn]SA drops into Total Defense. +2 to all defenses.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Info]The blue dots are you. I had to abbreviate your names, so if it's not clear, M is Muzdum, D is Daran, Ja' is Ja'Cart, and Jal is Jalaan.

M stands for one of the ssurans wielding magic, while Sl is the Lurker and Sa is the brute.[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy Info]
M Defenses: Ac 14 Fort 14 Ref 16 Will 16
SL Defenses: Ac 17 Fort 14 Ref 15 Will 13
SA Defenses Ac 13 Fort 16 Ref 15 Will 14

M1 HP: 32/32
M2 HP 32/32
SL HP: 36/36
SA HP: 45/45

Ssurans, as you are already familiar with, are a race of uncivilized, but intelligent lizardfolk. They tend to be raiders, and use their natural poisonous abilities to defend themselves. They tend to be a proud, primal group, and travel in small bands of no larger than 12.[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

SA: 18
Jalaan: 17
Daran: 16
Ja'Cart: 13
Muzdum: 12
M1 & M2: 10
SL: 7[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Grinning Jalaan steps forward, wearing only simple cloths and holding a bone staff in his hands. His mind surges forward, trying to pierce the primitive defenses, but is only able to get hold of the brutes mind.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: to H12
Minor: Distract vs M2
Standard: Dishearten (M1, M2, SA) (1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+6=23)
Dishearten Psychic Damage (1d6+5=7) 7 dam vs SA and he got -2 on all attack rolls eynt.

Immediate Interrupt: Use Intellect Fortress against first attack that hits, but would miss, if I use the power.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
http://l4w.wikia.com/wiki/L4W:PC:Riardon_d'Cealis_(Walking_Dad)Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 39 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2010)

Muzdum loads a bolt in his hand crossbow and shoots at one of the magically attuned lizards, before moving in closer, tossing the ranged weapon to the red sand in the proces. *"Ha HA! Let's have some fun!"*

_OOC: Hand crossbow: 14 vs AC for 4 dmg. Then move to A8. Drop Crossbow_


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2010)

[sblock=Question]Are we scheduled to fight more than one combat between extended rests?[/sblock]Daran bows to the crowd, drinking in their exultation, an almost golden nimbus growing around him as they cheer. As the burly ssuran hunkers down, Daran raises an arm and gestures. Get over here! Pulling his arm back, the lizard-creature stumbles forward. Daran raises his hands at the cheers, sauntering ahead and then, a few steps away, glares at ssuran. The glow around the raider maniefests as a spike that hits the lizard in the head, reeling it. As it stumbles, Daran presses the attack, slamming his axe into the ground and releasing an explosion of force! But the lizard's bracing position is enough to keep it on its feet.[sblock=Actions]*At beginning of combat:* use Wild Focus to drag SA 3 squares to G6 and mark him.

*Move* to G8.

*Standard* to attack with Wild Surge: Hit (Ref 21), 11 psychic damage and Daran crits on an 18+ until the end of his next turn. I think I have the to-hit bonus right (its just Primary + Inherit, right?) as I don't have the DS books in front of me.

*AP* to Concussive Spike unaugmented: AC 14 (miss, assuming the 13 is without the +2 defense bonus), 15 force damage otherwise.[/sblock][sblock=Daran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 3
Initiative: +3; Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
HP: 40/40, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 17, Fort: 15, Reflex: 13, Will: 15
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 4/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike
Implanted Suggestion
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC Note]stonegod: You'll only have one encounter per gameday usually. Occasionally, this will change. Also, I believe your attack roll is right. Main stat + ehancement bonus 1.

**I had another note here, but ignore it.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Round 1:*

Ja'Cart Roars at the feeble string of lizardmen arrayed before him. He strides out diagonally to the right, to avoid the hulking brute's reach, then charge the pair of magic users. As he flies through the air, the Thri-Kreen rakes the one in the center of the line across the face, following it up with a second spinning claw to the chest. As he spins, he pivots his head to lock the other caster in his gaze and lashes out with all his arms. The 4 claws cause a huge fountain of blood to paint the air above them.[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Roar
*Minor:* none
*Move*: to (L,7).
*Standard:* Charge to (G,3) at M1, Charge vs AC=14, 1d8+5=7, + Flurry of Blows for 8.

*AP* to Open the Gates of Battle: OtGoB vs Ref=21; 3d10+5=24.[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 34/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Grasp the Wind
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral[/sblock]OOC - That should bloody both the magic users before they even get tot go.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 26, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=OOC Note]stonegod: You'll only have one encounter per gameday usually. Occasionally, this will change. Also, I believe your attack roll is right. Main stat + ehancement bonus 1.
> 
> **I had another note here, but ignore it.[/sblock]



don't forget the +1 bonus for being lvl 3 (1/2 lvl)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> don't forget the +1 bonus for being lvl 3 (1/2 lvl)



OOC: Got it. Thanks.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 26, 2010)

The bloodied lizard-mages drop to their knees and lay their spears on the dirty floor. They surrender to Ja'Cart, although they can be heard muttering under their breath.

[sblock=Language][sblock=Draconic]"The bug got us this time. They won't make it past Thrast's gang."[/sblock][/sblock]

The thinner, more intelligent looking ssuran flees to the back of the battlefield and chucks a javelin at Ja'Cart, who swipes it away with disdain. The ssuran's face betrays a look of intense fear.

The bulky ssuran slips next to Daran with unexpected agility, slashing at him with a serrated spearhead. Luckily, Jalaan managed to push the ssuran's spear away from its mark, and Daran sidestepped it gracefully. The brute swings an elbow at Daran, desperately trying to connect with a poison-infused spike, but again, Jalaan shakes the oafish ssuran's resolve at the last moment, ensuring Daran's safety.

The crowd boos the ssurans for their poor performance thus far, and cheer for theteamwork of this motley crew!

[sblock=Actions this turn]M1 and M2 yield.
SL move to B1.
SL makes RBA against Ja'Cart.
  Attack misses.
SA shifts to G7.
SA makes MBA against Daran.
  Attack misses.
SA makes "Poison Tail" attack against Daran.
  Attack misses.[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy Info]
SL Defenses: Ac 17 Fort 14 Ref 15 Will 13
SA Defenses Ac 13 Fort 16 Ref 15 Will 14

M1 HP: 13/32
M2 HP 8/32
SL HP: 36/36
SA HP: 27/45, Condition: -2 attacks

Ssurans, as you are already familiar with, are a race of uncivilized, but intelligent lizardfolk. They tend to be raiders, and use their natural poisonous abilities to defend themselves. They tend to be a proud, primal group, and travel in small bands of no larger than 12.[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

SA: 18
Jalaan: 17
Daran: 16
Ja'Cart: 13
Muzdum: 12
M1 & M2: 10
SL: 7[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Jalaan has no push powers, so this is still good. If instead he bloodies SA, I'll move as class to SL as possible and use Concussive Spike.[/sblock]Raising his arms, Daran soaks up the adulation of the crowd, feeding of it. Turning back to the ssuran, Daran looks over his shoulder at Ja'Cart. Got one for you! Coming up! He screams a brazen call as he brings the flat of his axe down hard, followed up by a kick than sends it back almost into the thri-kreen's clutches. Only as it slumps to the ground, unconscious, does Daran realize the strength of his blow. He shrugs sheepishly to the crowd and then winks.[sblock=Actions]*Minor* use Psionic Vigor to gain 8 THP.

*Standard* to attack with augmented 2 Unnerving Shove: Crit! due to Wild Surge, 28hp which is enough to drop SA after it is pushed to G4. I'm choosing to do nonlethal here as we were not told to kill them. Of course, we weren't told *not* to kill them either...

*Move* C3[/sblock][sblock=Daran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 3
Initiative: +3; Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
HP: 40+8/40, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 17, Fort: 15, Reflex: 13, Will: 15
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 2/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike
Implanted Suggestion
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Round 2:*

Ja'Carts faceted eyes each swivel indepenently to each of the casters. *"Treasure your lives, because if the wording of the match had been any different you would not be breathing now."* Ja'Cart moves strait left before he spins up to the retreating Ssuran lurker. Lashing out with his feet as he somersaults into melee range, the Thri-Kreen knocks the lizardman to the ground before following through with a claw rake across its exposed back. *"Now you get a rare choice, to live or die by shouting a word."* Cocking back all four of his claws in emphasis. [sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows for 8.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: to (B,2).
*Standard:* http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2664130/Dragon's Tail vs Ref=16, 1d6+5=7[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 34/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Grasp the Wind
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral[/sblock]OOC - Well he's prone and 3 from bloodied, maybe he'll give up? I could really use a Blurred Strike Ki focus at some point in this game.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 27, 2010)

The remaining ssurans, bloody and weak, cry out in a thick, accented common, "Yield!"

The lurker surrenders its weapons and crawls away from the towering Thri-Kreen to its ally, the unconscious brute. It shakes the big one, genuinely worried for its packmate's safety.

Finally, the official's voice booms through the coliseum.

"The match is over! A perfect victory. All applaud the contenders who put down the ssurans with such disdain!"

The crowd roars for you. You have achieved a rare honor - a feat known as the perfect victory, in which one side remains totally untouched for the entirety of the fight. A shower of applause rains down upon you, and the love of the people feels as cool as the legends say rain feels.

You are given a moment to bask in the applause.

[sblock=ooc]You can tell us how your character reacts, if you like.

See: "Are you not entertained?!"[/sblock]

Eventually, you are herded back to the fighters' quarters and disarmed by Ajax, the mul quartermaster. He returns your weapons to the armament room, and you are ushered into the winners' hall, where the victors of the day's battles are given decent food and drink.

In the room, you see the other teams from today's festivities:
[sblock=People in the room]- A group of raiders from the Ivory Triangle (mostly made up of muls and elves)
- A squad of humans in Tyrian templar armor
- A group of four robed psionicists huddled around an obsidian crystal on a side table
- A huge, bulky figure - the dwarf known as Thrast, a highly decorated arena fighter who has cheated death more times than any living man can count. Thrast is accompanied by his elite squad of gladiators, all seasoned fighters, including Kesh Dunestrider (an elven raider), Yot (a human female), and Harrow I'tep (Thrast's brother and second)[/sblock]

The food is hot, the wine is sweet, and the air is filled with the scent of victors' sweat.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2010)

*In the Arena* 

Daran raises his arms high again, turning and pumping his arms in pulse with the crowd's revelry. He fed upon it and made it stronger at the same time. PER-FECT! PER-FECT! PER-FECT! Each beat, a pump of the arm, a raise of the axe, a beat of the heart. It was... dizzying.

His smirk was wide as he was led away.

*In the Rooms*

Daran strides confidently into the room, nodding to the men, winking at the women. He sits where he can gaze at everyone, leaning back, smiling. He seemed happy... and he was. But he was paying attention, too. Sorta. 

OOC: Streetwise to see what he knows of the other teams (18) and Insight into what they seem to be thinking (5). Rolls


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 27, 2010)

Being close to the wall of the arena at the end of the fight, Ja'Cart takes a step back before running and leaping off of the wall in a spinning arc. His claws splayed wide as he spins through the air high above the inner wall. The kreen sprays the first few rows of the crowd in the blood of the fallen while roaring like the predator he is before he lands back on the sandy floor of the coluseum. As he walks back toward the doors, he snaps his spiked mandibles loudly at the lurker crouched by its fallen ally. Bloody sand swirls around the beast's clawed feet seeming to follow him regardless of its presence where he walks.

He walks by Ajax without so much as a look as he heads toward his place at the food tables. He doesn't bother to wash the blood away, as he flexes the sticky, crimson fluid into the joints of his carapas.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan has only a slight grin for the cheering crowd. One day all of them will share his pain...
But he also knows that the cheers were more for the others than himself. They saw the others fight, splattering the reptiles blood around them, while Jalaan himself only stood around, barely moving... his powers were much more subtle, like urging the big one just enough, so he could not hit Jalaan's teammate.

Going past Ajax, he drops absentmindedly his dangerous weapon (a bone staff) in his hands.

He looks around at the other gladiators, most interested in the four robed psionicists, before indulging the feast.

[sblock=OOC]


----

Immediate Interrupt: Use Intellect Fortress against first attack that hits, but would miss, if I use the power.

below assumes a short rest.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 39 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=Response to Daran's Streetwise]
The team of raiders were formerly slavers, before becoming embroiled in a turf war with a group of wild druids. The raiders were pushed back out of the wilds, and their slaves were freed. Upon hearing about the tournament, they decided to risk their lives in one more series of battles, hoping to regain the wealth they'd lost.

The Tyrian templars lost their high rank when they sided with King Kalak in the uprising. King Tithian had them stripped of rank and banished to the desert. They journeyed to Balic in hope of finding a way to restore their titles in a new city.

The psionicists are representatives from some kind of secret society that dwells within Balic. They aim to legitimize their order, but their suspicious modes of behavior certainly don't help.

Thrast and his crew are from all over, but they have one thing in common - they are all highly decorated gladiators, each winning his way out of bondage alone, and later coming together as a small (but notorious) mercenary unit.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2010)

*At the arena.*

Although he was happy his team won, Muzdum was pissed off. He only managed to lose a bolt in the sand and make a short sprint. Pathetic. And Wolfan used the opportunity to torment him. Grumbling, he walked near his companions, nodded and congratulated them properly, but his cheerful mood from before was evidently gone. 

*In the Quarters.*

Muzdum takes his axe and pushed it against Ajax, violently, before taking his gauntlet and also tossing it at the quartermaster. If he was successful at killing the king, this Ajax's head would roll second. As he walks into the room, he weary eyes the rest of the assembled groups, before heading to his group's table, to eat and drink. He particularly watches Thrast. Perhaps it would be wise to become friends with the dwarf.
He decides to try. Muzdum stands, raising his mug of ale.
*"To us partners, fer our Perfect victory. And To everyone assembled here, I know ye be powerful opponents, worthy and honourable. And a special toss fer me dwarven brethren there!"*

_Streetwise: 3
Diplomacy: 17_


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 27, 2010)

Thrast smiles grimly at Muzdum and raises his glass of ale.

"Aye," replies Thrast. "By the end of the festival, there'll be only one of us eating in here. As far as I'm concerned, it'll be me. 'Til then, let's have a drink! Raise your glasses warriors, cause tomorrow, another half of you is goin' in the dirt!"

Everyone in the room (except the psions, who are engrossed in their grumbling discourse) lets out a rowdy cry, and the meal starts in earnest.

[sblock=ooc]If you'd like to talk to any of the other characters, feel free.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2010)

Daran raises his "glass" and then sips it as if it were fine wine, but in low whispers tells the others what he knows about the teams (see sblock above). He's right, you know. They will be the ones to beat. Best keep an eye on them. Instead, however, he kept is eye on the quiet ones, the psionicists. He elbowed the devil-man and in whispers, added, They doing anything we should be concerned about?

OOC: Wanna do an Arcana check, WD?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 29, 2010)

As the meal progresses, a stadium overseer enters the hall.

"Gladiators, the rules for tomorrow's battles have been decreed. The order of the day will be The Tyrant's Pyramid. The winner of the pyramid event and one other combatant of his choosing will receive a bye from the rest of the day's combat. The rest of you will be put into pairs for fights to the first death. Good luck. Get some rest."

[sblock=Rules: Tyrant's Pyramid]This is a King of The Hill match. The arena is filled by a pyramidal structure, which the combatants must attempt to climb. Whoever holds the top of the pyramid for two whole rounds wins. You are discouraged from killing each other, but "accidents" occasionally happen. This is a free-for-all event, although temporary alliances are encouraged.

The winner of this event and one other combatant (of the winner's choice) receive a bye for the Fights to the First Death.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rules: Fight to The First Death]You will be grouped into pairs. Two pairs will square off in the arena, battling until ONE combatant is DEAD. The match then ends, and the winning team moves on, and the remaining member of the losing team will have to battle among the other losers later.[/sblock]

You are given the rest of the night to plot strategies amongst each other, to attempt to form alliances, and to practice with your equipment in the training room.

[sblock=ooc]I'll wait for a reply from at least 3/4 before we start the next day.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

*Jalaan*



stonegod said:


> ... He elbowed the devil-man and in whispers, added, They doing anything we should be concerned about?
> ...




Jalaan first looks disdainfully for the bodily contact, but the uses his supernatural senses on the psionics. Then he gives the information to Daran via telepathy.

After the feast:
Jalaan looks for interest in a team up, first asking Dran, then Muzdum and Ja'Cart last.

[sblock=OOC]

Will the DM roll 'perception' and 'knowledge' checks? I prefer it this way, but can do the rolls, too.

----



 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 39 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Hey Ja'Cart, ye seem like me kind o' fighting partner. We should team up, deliver a couple o' punches, or ..." *the dwarf addresses at the insect's appendages* "... a couple o' those." *perhaps the dwarf's lack of etiquette means nothing to the creature, but the shaman reminds Muzdum of his ever lacking manners.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 30, 2010)

[sblock=ooc WD]I don't mind rolling checks for you.
[sblock=Jalaan's Arcana check] Result=30.
Jalaan can easily tell that the four of them are communicating via a combination of telepathy and spoken common - not as a means of hiding their motives or thoughts, but simply because it is second nature to them. You tap into their conversation and hear the following:

"Piotr will be the one to go up the pyramid. We must support him for as long as we can."

"Yes, yes, but who will you choose if you win?"

"I do not know. I fear that we are not suited to this event."[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=OOC all]I'll give you a few more hours to talk amongst yourselves or investigate, and I'll start the Tyrant's Pyramid later this afternoon.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2010)

Seeing the dwarf and the bug-thing chum up, Daran keeps near the pale psion. You'll need someone like me to keep the heat of you... and you have a way to keep folks distracted. You weaken people up, and I'll hold the high ground. His smile is wide and sharp. Trust me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Oi palls, don't think I've ferget ye, we might come through dis as a team. We just need to win the pyramid first, and then the other pair will have to make it's way through the duels. If one o' us can make it to the top, he can take another out of the duels, then there will by just one pair fighting in the First death match. I suggest we team up together to make one o' us atop's the pyramid. I'll chose to fight to death o' course." *the dwarf chuckles. *"So who'll be the one among ye three to hold the place in the top? Perhaps one of you can make those fancy jumpy teleporting moves?"*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't jump... but I can keep people away from me. Good for... staying on top.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

*"Good, We'll have yer back then. We'll kick some ass tomorrow! Hah!"* laughs the dwarf, slapping his leg.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

In the morning, you are given a few minutes to prepare yourselves for the rigors of the day. You receive your choice of weapons and armor, as well as a deep drink of water that a pair of slave girls ladle from a barrel.

The air is as hot as ever, and as the sun presses up from behind the horizon, the temperature soars into a sweltering hail of sand and despair.

You are led out into the arena by Ajax, and positioned randomly around the edges of the coliseum. The stadium floor is occupied entirely by a huge stone pyramid, constructed overnight for the glory of the day's events. The highest step of the pyramid stands even with the highest seats of the stadium.

The stands are full. The people of the city have flooded in to watch the second day's events. The announcer, a hunched thri-kreen speak in a booming staccato as he introduces the rules.

_"He who holds the peak wins the game! He who wins the game wins the day! Who, my friends, will hold the peak today? Who will withstand the ire of his fellows when he stands atop the Tyrant's Pyramid?"_

With that, the crowd roars! The thri-kreen shouts a word, but it is lost to the noise of the crowd's voice. The battle for the Tyrant's Pyramid has begun!

Immediately, the Templars scramble up the side, moving as quickly as possible while maintaining a simple phalanx formation.

The Raiders follow suit, but with a more animalistic instinct than the highly trained templars. Instead, two rush forward while the other two begin to launch their spears and nets at Thrast's crew.

[sblock=Actions this turn]Templars double move.
Raiders double move.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Information]
You all know your identifications.

For enemy purposes:
T=Templar
A=Adept (Psionic)
R=Raider
C=Champion (Thrast's Crew)
C1=Thrast

With regards to climbing the pyramid, each different color counts as a level higher on the pyramid. *Moving from one level to another counts as moving through difficult terrain.* The red area is the peak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13
C Defenses: AC 18 Fort 16 Ref 15 Will 14

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 36/36
T3 HP: 36/36
T4 HP: 36/36

Thrast (C1) HP: 37/37
C2 HP: 37/37
C3 HP: 37/37
C4 HP: 37/37

R1 HP: 39/39
R2 HP: 39/39
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 29/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 29/29

Daran HP: 40/40
Muzdum HP: 43/43
Jalaan HP: 39/39
Ja'Cart HP: 34/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
Daran
Muzdum
Adepts
Ja'Cart
Champions
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=Current King of The Hill]None.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2010)

As the crowd roars, Daran bellows so Muzdum can here, Present for you, dwarf! He reaches out with hand and mind, pulling the nearest of the adepts next to the dwarf. Have fun! The half-elf then darts forward, keeping right below the top. He seems invigorated![sblock=Actions]At the start of combat, use Wild Focus to pull A1 next to M.

Double move to H9 and activate Psionic Vigor.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 3
Initiative: +3; Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
HP: 40+8/40, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 17, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 5
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 4/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike
Implanted Suggestion
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2010)

Muzdum grins and almost decapitating him with a brutal slash. *"Ye better lay low while me pall gets to the top! Except dat ye want more from where dat came from!"*
He then turns and exposes his back, while climbing the pyamid (H11).

Brash attack: 25 to hit for 17 dmg


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

*Jalaan*

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry, missed the initiative post. Perhaps you will let me keep my roll

Standard: Betrayel vs T4 (1d20+6=20). On hit, T4 slides to I5 and attacks R2



 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 39 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

[sblock=ooc WD]You can keep your attack roll. I'll just assume your character stands up and uses whatever action you declared. As long as nothing it does is illegal (like attack a KO'ed target), posting in initiative order isn't completely critical. It's just the order I'll resolve actions.[/sblock]

The psion that Daran yanked into melee raises his hands, and for a moment, all goes silent. Suddenly, a blast of forceful energy slams in Muzdum and Jalaan, sending them reeling backwards and to the ground. A cloud of dust kicks up around them as they lay prone.

The other psions use this moment as an opportunity to pursue Daran up the face of the pyramid.

[sblock=Actions this turn]A2, A3, and A4 double-move.
A1 uses "Whelm" against Muzdum and Jalaan.
  Hits vs. Muzdum
  Hits vs. Jalaan
  10 damage each, pushed 2 squares, knocked prone.
A1 shifts to J14.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Information]
You all know your identifications.

For enemy purposes:
T=Templar
A=Adept (Psionic)
R=Raider
C=Champion (Thrast's Crew)
C1=Thrast

With regards to climbing the pyramid, each different color counts as a level higher on the pyramid. *Moving from one level to another counts as moving through difficult terrain.* The red area is the peak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13
C Defenses: AC 18 Fort 16 Ref 15 Will 14

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 36/36
T3 HP: 36/36
T4 HP: 36/36

Thrast (C1) HP: 37/37
C2 HP: 37/37
C3 HP: 37/37
C4 HP: 37/37

R1 HP: 39/39
R2 HP: 39/39
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 12/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 29/29

Daran HP: 40+8/40
Muzdum HP: 33/43 Condition: Prone
Jalaan HP: 29/39 Condition: Prone
Ja'Cart HP: 34/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
-Daran
-Muzdum
-Adepts
Ja'Cart
Champions
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=Current King of The Hill]None.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Round 1:*

Ja'Cart points to Thrast's group, that has yet to move, with a bony claw. *"Your fate has been sealed by the rules of the sand this day braggarts!"* Ja'Cart opens his insectoid mandibles as wide as they go and unleashes a ravenous bellow before he dashes. He uses his own teammate as traction for a spectacular leap that lets him cover the whole distance in a single move. All four of his clawed hands are splayed for the deadliest attack he knows. 

In a tornado of claws extending far beyond his normal reach, the kreen eviscerates Thrast's entire team. Only the Guard in the front even saw it coming, and so was able to block part of the vicious barrage. Ja'Cart spins in place from his momentum, lashing out at Thrast and catching, the big man in the throat. He slowly glances over at his ruined crew even as the thri-kreen leaps into the air again. 

The image of an earthy elemental appears and punches the first level of the construct, even as Ja'Cart is driving his own chinious fist into the ground as he lands. The very pyramid shakes as waves of energy radiate out from the master of the arena in all directions. The guard nearest to Thrast has the skin blown cleanly from all exposed portions of his body into the crowd behind him, and the guard that got lucky on the first attack is knocked off his feet by this one. 

The only guard left standing can only silently work his mouth in horror as the head of his leader vanishes from his broad shoulders in a final blinding move from the warbeast, that leaves him standing on the 2nd tier of the pyramid holding Thrast's decapitated head like a bowling ball. Ja'Cart swivels his around 180 degrees to look at the raider he is now arms length from, blood streaming out of the severed neck of the crowd favorite as his former body only now begins to crumple to its knees. *

"Thirsty? Try some Thrast."* Ja'Cart drops the head on the step at his clawed feet. [sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows vs Thrast for 8, Supreme Flurry vs Thrast for 8 (shifting to M,6), drop head.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: Athletics (Jump) (1d20+12=32) (N,8).
*Standard:*Masterful Spiral vs  Ref (Thrast=24, C2=18, C3=27, C4=11, 3d8+5=26). AP used for Eternal Mountain vs Fort (C2=28, C3=15, C4=25, 2d8+5=15) [/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 34/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]This is kind of complicated so here's the breakdown:

1. Jump 32 gives me up to 6 squares of forward movement, clearing 1.5 squares in height so no movement penalty for having to climb up the first tier. He lands in N,8.

2. Masterful Spiral is burst 2 and deals half dmg on a miss, which was 26 to C1/2/3 and 13 to C4. And *increase melee reach by 1* for the rest of the encounter.

3. As his reach is now 2, he uses FoB on Thrast (C1) for 8.

4. Use AP for Eternal Mountain (burst 1) dealing 15 to C2/4 knocking them prone.

5. Use Supreme Flurry to shift to M,6 and use FoB on Thrast for 8 again.

*Damage Totals:*
Thrast 26+8+8=*42 (dead)*
C2 26+15=*41 (dead)*
C3 *26 (Bloodied)*
C4 13+15=*28 (Bloodied, Prone)*

or 137 damage in 1 round at 3rd level![/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

With Ja'Cart's stunning display of ferocity, the crowd erupts! They roar as the former champions' viscera splatter into the ranks of the spectators. The remaining members of Thrast's team lay down their weapons in horror.

Formerly among the crowd's favorites, Thrast's brother whimpers and rolls over onto his side, his arm and chest squirting blood into the sand.

The thri-kreen announcer manages a shout: "And former champion Thrast appears *beheaded*, and another of his teammates dead! This is a serious upset, everyone! Let's hear it for Ja'Cart!"

The crowd cheers in approval as Ja'Cart feels a wave of adulation from the masses.

[sblock=ooc WD]You can keep your attack roll from before. Please post your  round's actions (including standing up!).[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions this turn]The remaining Champions yield. The dead ones do nothing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Information]
You all know your identifications.

For enemy purposes:
T=Templar
A=Adept (Psionic)
R=Raider
C=Champion (Thrast's Crew)
C1=Thrast

With regards to climbing the pyramid, each different color counts as a level higher on the pyramid. *Moving from one level to another counts as moving through difficult terrain.* The red area is the peak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13
C Defenses: AC 18 Fort 16 Ref 15 Will 14

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 36/36
T3 HP: 36/36
T4 HP: 36/36

Thrast (C1) HP: 0/37 Condition: Headless
C2 HP: 0/37 Condition: Dead
C3 HP: 11/37 Condition: Yields
C4 HP: 9/37 Condition: Yields

R1 HP: 39/39
R2 HP: 39/39
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 12/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 29/29

Daran HP: 40+8/40
Muzdum HP: 33/43 Condition: Prone
Jalaan HP: 29/39 Condition: Prone
Ja'Cart HP: 34/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
-Daran
-Muzdum
-Adepts
-Ja'Cart
-Champions
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=Current King of The Hill]None.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

_OOC: Being a dwarf, Muzdum is pushed one less square and allowd a saving throw to avoid falling: 12 so he still stands._


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 1, 2010)

OOC - Ja'Cart is actually at M,6 as Supreme Flurry let him shift 3.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan judges that the biggest trouble will be the conflict with the raiders and the templars team. Both are near the top and at full strength. _Perhaps I can seed a conflict_ he thinks to himself as he sends his commands to one of the templars as he climbs up the first step.

[sblock=OOC]

Minor: Distract on T4. He gives combat advantage to the next attack.
Standard: Betrayel vs T4 (1d20+6=20) vs Will. On a hit, T4 slides to I5 and attacks R2
Move: to m12


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 39 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

Jalaan waves a thread of betrayal through the mind of one of the templars, and that templar lashes out with his blade, striking a nearby raider. The raiders see themselves as attacked by the templars, and a raiders prepare to ambush the templars as they rush up the pyramid.

Jalaan's target continues to cleave into its nemesis, while the other templars rush up the pyramid. Two of the templars manage to claim the peak, but the raiders immediately attempt to cut them down.

With several quick slashes to the lightly armored legs of the templars, the raiders upset their balance and manage to push them categorically down the pyramid. One of the raiders throws a templar down the steps to Daran, snarling, _"That one's fer you, half-breed!"_

Another raiders knocks a templar down with a solid kick, and sends him tumbling to the next level below.

[sblock=Actions this turn]T4 makes MBA against R2.
T3 reaches the peak, accepting an opportunity attack as he goes,
T2 reaches the peak.
T1 charges R1.
Attack hits.

Raiders move.
R1 attacks T2.
Attack hits.
R2 attacks T2.
Attack hits.
R2 slides T2 off the peak.
R3 attacks T3.
Attack hits.
R3 slides T3 off the peak.
R1 attacks T4.
Attack hits.
R1 slides T4 away.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Information]
You all know your identifications.

For enemy purposes:
T=Templar
A=Adept (Psionic)
R=Raider
C=Champion (Thrast's Crew)
C1=Thrast

With regards to climbing the pyramid, each different color counts as a level higher on the pyramid. *Moving from one level to another counts as moving through difficult terrain.* The red area is the peak.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13
C Defenses: AC 18 Fort 16 Ref 15 Will 14

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 15/36 Condition: Bloodied
T3 HP: 19/36
T4 HP: 29/36

Thrast (C1) HP: 0/37 Condition: Headless
C2 HP: 0/37 Condition: Dead
C3 HP: 11/37 Condition: Yields
C4 HP: 9/37 Condition: Yields

R1 HP: 28/39
R2 HP: 23/39
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 12/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 29/29

Daran HP: 40+8/40
Muzdum HP: 33/43
Jalaan HP: 29/39
Ja'Cart HP: 34/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
Daran
Muzdum
Adepts
Ja'Cart
Champions
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=Current King of The Hill]None.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2010)

[sblock=Rules ?]Concussive Spike changes to a Burst @ Augment 1; is it still a Burst @ Augment 2? I.e., do the augmenting changes cascade if not replaced by the later version? Don't have the DS book here and the Compendium is unclear.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'll assume the burst propagates; if not, I'll unagument blast so it hits T3 & A3 (i.e, knock T3 prone and push A3).[/sblock]Daran bows sardonically to the raider, Much appreciated! He then slams his axe into the stone, but it vibrates only weakly, much to the Battlemind's dismay. Huffing, he slams into the surface again. The second time is the charm as the whole pyramid starts to rumble! The templar is flung to his feet, while the rest of the competitors are forced back! Daran steps up casually and shrugs with a wink. Don't know my own strength![sblock=Actions]Standard to Concussive Spike (Unaugmented) vs T3: Miss. 

AP to use it again, this time augmented 2 (assuming burst): Hit (Fort 16), 14hp. T3 bloodied and knocked prone. He then pushes all enemies in burst 3 4 squares: A3 to C14, A2 to H14, A4 to K14, R3 to J4, R2 to K3, R1 to I2, T2 to G2, T1 to H2, and R4 to J2. Then move H8.

If possible, use minor to Bluff to seem like that push was an "accident": Bluff 26[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 3
Initiative: +3; Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
HP: 40+8/40, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 17, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 2/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike
Implanted Suggestion
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

Seeing all his enemies now are pushed away, with only one templar at reach, Muzdum trots to the top of the pyramid (G8) and slices the prone knight. The hit barely connects, but it's enought to finish off the man. *"Too bad ye had to die lad"*
_
Using Pass forward utility to not provoke from T3 while moving to G8
Grappling strike vs T3: 17(15+2 for being prone) vs AC for 12_


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 15/36 Condition: Bloodied
T3 HP: 0
T4 HP: 14/36 Condition: Bloodied

Thrast (C1) HP: 0
C2 HP: 0
C3 HP: Yield
C4 HP: Yield

R1 HP: 18/39 Condition: Bloodied
R2 HP: 0
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 12/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 29/29

Daran HP: 40+8/40
Muzdum HP: 33/43
Jalaan HP: 29/39
Ja'Cart HP: 34/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
-Daran*
-Muzdum
-Adepts
-Ja'Cart
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=Current King of The Hill]Daran[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Round 2:*

Ja'Cart Roars in delight as all of the enemies on the top of the pyramid are blasted into the air, hitting the ground like so many chunks of wet meat. As they start to stir on the lower steps, he leaps off the 3rd level of the pyramid into the thick of them, shredding his claws deep through the raider on each side of him from neck to nuts. He then buries a clawed foot in the abdomen of the templar that was unfortunate enough to land near the walking butcher shop. 

Wrenching his leg out of the victim as he sees the 2nd raider is laid open quite wide, Ja'Cart uses the energy to spin around, with a mighty uppercut inspired rake of his bloody claw. His inestines hit the ground as one half of him falls away from the pyramid to the lower level, while the other half fall backwards, hitting the ground in a pair of sickening splats. 

Spraying the rest of the raiders, the templar and himself in a fine mist of blood and sending a fountain of red bits and various liquids into the air for all to see, Ja'Cart spins back around face the remaining four as he screeches at them again. *"You should have begged for the executioner's axe. It would have been the merciful way out."*

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows vs R2 for 8.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: steps up to L,5 then Jump=17 to (J,3).
*Standard:*[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2672086/]Thri-Kreen Claws vs AC: R2=22, 1d8+8=16, R1=18, 1d8+8=10, T4=26, 1d8+8=15[/URL] [/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3, Reach 2
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 34/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]at first I thought Daran's attack did the damage to all of them. That would be sick.

*Damage Totals:*
R2 16+8=*24 (dead)*
R1 *10 (Bloodied)*
T4 *15 (Bloodied)*[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

ooc: Just a quick status update after Ja'Cart's turn. WD is up!

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 15/36 Condition: Bloodied
T3 HP: 0
T4 HP: 14/36 Condition: Bloodied

Thrast (C1) HP: 0
C2 HP: 0
C3 HP: Yield
C4 HP: Yield

R1 HP: 18/39 Condition: Bloodied
R2 HP: 0
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 12/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 29/29

Daran HP: 40+8/40
Muzdum HP: 33/43
Jalaan HP: 29/39
Ja'Cart HP: 34/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
-Daran*
-Muzdum
-Adepts
-Ja'Cart
Jalaan
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan steps back from the adept and focuses his mind of the vilest nightmares he ever had, sending them to the other psion like a telepathic javelin. With a quiet sigh, the enemy psion falls down, dead, with blood spilling from his mouth, ears and eyes.


[sblock=OOC]

Move: Shift to N12
Standard: Mental Trauma (1d20+6=17, 3d8+5=11) vs A4
AP: Mind Thrust Augment 2 (1d20+6=12, 2d10+5=19) vs A4, +5 from vulnerability
Total damage: 35 -> dead

Immediate Interrupt: Use Intellect Fortress against first attack that hits, but would miss, if I use the power.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 2, 2010)

While Ja'Cart crouches among the raiders, they all stab viciously at him, but his incredible reflexes allow him to take only minimal damage from the attacks. However, the raiders manage to shove the thri-kreen into the pair of templars at the base of the pyramid.

The templars attack Ja'Cart as well, but a daring dodge forces the templars to overextend themselves and miss him. One of the templars sees an opportunity to challenge Daran at the peak, but the damage he accrues on his way up from the raiders' wary blades makes the templar effectively worthless. When the templar reaches his destination and sees Daran prepared to strike him dead, the templar drops his sword and plunges to his knees. "Yield," he cries.

[sblock=Actions this turn]
R1 attacks Ja'Cart - misses.
R3 attacks Ja'Cart - misses.
R4 attacks Ja'Cart - hits for 6.
R4 slides Ja'Cart to I2.
R1 slides Ja'Cart to H1.
R4 moves to K5.

T1 attacks Ja'Cart - misses.
T2 attacks Ja'Cart - misses.
T4 moves to H7, takes two opportunity attacks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 15/36 Condition: Bloodied
T3 HP: 0
T4 HP: 2/36 Condition: Bloodied, Yield

Thrast (C1) HP: 0
C2 HP: 0
C3 HP: Yield
C4 HP: Yield

R1 HP: 18/39 Condition: Bloodied
R2 HP: 0
R3 HP: 39/39
R4 HP: 39/39

A1 HP: 12/29
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 0

Daran HP: 40+8/40
Muzdum HP: 33/43
Jalaan HP: 29/39
Ja'Cart HP: 28/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
Please post in initiative order whenever possible. If it's your turn and you don't chime in for a day or two, I may skip you.

-Raiders
-Templars
Daran*
Muzdum
Adepts
Ja'Cart
Jalaan
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 2, 2010)

Daran raises an eyebrow. Yield!? Not while you're crowding my space, fool! Lucky for you, I've go other things to do. With that, he once again flung his axe against the pyramid. It throws the wounded adept off his feet, almost killing him, and once again throws the rest off the ground! As the templar lands amongst the raiders again, he calls You really shouldn't have sold those chums out to those druids![sblock=Actions]Concussive Spike Augment 2 again vs A1: Hit for 7 force damage, knock A1 prone, and push all but M: A3->G13, A2->H13, T4->H3. Minor: Gloat and maybe sow some dissent: Bluff 22[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 3
Initiative: +3; Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
HP: 40+8/40, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 17, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 2/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike
Implanted Suggestion
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2010)

*"Seems ye can keep yerself up 'ere, I'll go hack 'ome o' di raiders!" *Like a child in a toy shop, Muzdum darts forward, enjoying every moment of the fight, axe up, gauntlet closed in a fist, towards the cluster of raiders. The raider just manages to move out of the train-of-a-dwarf, but Muzdum charge impact hits him anyways.
Muzdum stops and grabs the other raider from the neck with his free hand, and crushes his neck under his huge hand. *"Ye not goin' anywhere!"*

_Move to J5: Use pass forward if somehow he provokes to avoid provoking. 
Harrier's ploy: 14 vs R4 AC for 33 dmg Miss for 16 dmg, and if the target moves, Muzdum can shift 2 as a reaction.
AP: Bash and Pinion: 19 vs R3 AC, hits for 15 and grabs R3, slides it to K4 and -2 to his attacks while grabbed. _


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 2, 2010)

Seeing Muzdum leave Daran unprotected, two of the psionic adepts manage to race up the face of the pyramid, their hands crackling with purple flame, and together, they shove Daran back with an overwhelming mind blast. Their wounded ally stands roughly, cradling his bloodied stomach, and claims the peak!

[sblock=Actions this turn]A2 and A3 move up the pyramid.
A2 attacks Daran with "Whelm" - misses.
A3 attacks Daran with "Whelm" - hits.
Daran takes 11 damage, is pushed to F6, and is knocked prone.

A1 stands up and takes the peak. A1 is king of the pyramid for now.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13

T1 HP: 36/36
T2 HP: 15/36 Condition: Bloodied
T3 HP: 0
T4 HP: Yield

Thrast (C1) HP: 0
C2 HP: 0
C3 HP: Yield
C4 HP: Yield

R1 HP: 18/39 Condition: Bloodied
R2 HP: 0
R3 HP: 24/39 Condition: Grabbed, -2 attacks
R4 HP: 23/39 Condition: Harrier's Ploy

A1 HP: 5/29 Condition: Bloodied
A2 HP: 29/29
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 0

Daran HP: 37/40 Condition: Prone
Muzdum HP: 33/43
Jalaan HP: 29/39
Ja'Cart HP: 28/34[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
-Raiders
-Templars
-Daran
-Muzdum
-Adepts
Ja'Cart
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=King of the Hill]A1[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Round 3:*

Ja'Cart's acrobatics landed him farther from the top of the pyramid than would have liked. The undamaged templar in front of him look at the kreen's wound smuggly, his bloodied ally bolstered by his teammate's presence. *"You like smiling at death do you?"* The monk sinks one of his claws into the preening templar's shoulders by the neck, and with his other he cleanly tears his arm off at the socket. 

Dropping the severed arm in the sand, he jabs his claw back into large opening in the side of the armor. The wet crunch of ribs snapping can be heard all the way to the first ravening row of spectators as he releases the disbelieving opponent. He shifts back up to the edge of pyramid, between the spurts from the templars torso, closing once again with the wounded raider from the previous round. *"Now. Where were we?"* 

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows vs T1 for 8.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: shift to (I,2).
*Standard:*http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2672086/Open the Gate of Battle vs T1=26, 3d10+5=22 [/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3, Reach 2
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 28/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]without magic items, the prospect of dealing a crit really loses its luster. I so wish I could have just killed that guy outright, only needed 6 more to rip his heart out through his arm hole. 

*Damage Totals:*

T1 22+8=*30 (Bloodied)*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Seeing the other enemy psions rushing the top and pushing away the half-elf, Jalaan moves also forward, concentrating his immense hate and contempt on them. One of them could erect a psychic shield fast enough, but the other was hit and the bloodied enemy falls down, nearly dead. Not a real king of the hill...

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Move to M10
Standard: Dishearten (A1, A2, A3) (1d20+6=11, 1d20+7=15, 1d20+6=8, 1d6+5=8)
Messed up bonuses. Jallaan gets +1 racial vs A1, not A2. Both are hit, but not A3. 8 psy damage (A1 out) and A2 also gets a -2 on attacks untol Jalaan's next turn.

Immediate Interrupt: Use Intellect Fortress against first attack that hits, but would miss, if I use the power.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=ooc: Regarding crits]When you roll a crit, you get an extra d6 damage per plus of enhancement bonus. So for future reference, when you roll a crit, you get +1d6 damage (for now). Sorry if I didn't mention this earlier.[/sblock]

Upon seeing their comrade annihilated by Jalaan's psychic blast, the remaining templars drop their weapons and retreat to the edge of the arena, crying "Yield!" as they run.

The raider next to Ja'Cart deals him a hefty blow, bloodying the thri-kreen and sending him reeling backward. The raider then climbs the pyramid to get behind Muzdum as its allies prepare a counterattack against the dwarf...

Both the other raiders' attacks miss widely as Muzdum raises his weapon to deflect the slow incoming strikes. Muzdum tightens his grip on the wriggling enemy, forcing the raider to hold his position.

[sblock=Actions this turn]T1 and T2 yield and retreat.

R1 attacks Ja'Cart - hits - 14 damage.
R1 pushes Ja'Cart to I1.
R3 and R4 attack Muzdum - both miss.
R3 attempts to escape Muzdum's grab - fails.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
T Defenses: AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 14 Will 11
A Defenses: AC 15 Fort 14 Ref 13 Will 12
R Defenses: AC 16 Fort 13 Ref 14 Will 13

T1 HP: Yield
T2 HP: Yield
T3 HP: 0
T4 HP: Yield

Thrast (C1) HP: 0
C2 HP: 0
C3 HP: Yield
C4 HP: Yield

R1 HP: 18/39 Condition: Bloodied
R2 HP: 0
R3 HP: 24/39 Condition: Grabbed, -2 attacks (vv)
R4 HP: 23/39 Condition: Harrier's Ploy

A1 HP: 0
A2 HP: 21/29 Condition: -2 attack (wd)
A3 HP: 29/29
A4 HP: 0

Daran HP: 37/40 Condition: Prone
Muzdum HP: 33/43
Jalaan HP: 29/39
Ja'Cart HP: 14/34 Condition: Bloodied[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Initiative Order]
-Raiders
Daran
Muzdum
Adepts
Ja'Cart
Jalaan
[/sblock]

[sblock=King of the Hill]None.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2010)

Daran stands, dusts himself off, then waves to the crowd as he retakes his position. [sblock=OOC]Stand and move to H8.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 3
Initiative: +3; Passive Perception: 10, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
HP: 37/40, Bloodied: 20, Surge: 10, Surges left: 11/11
AC: 17, Fort: 32, Reflex: 35, Will: 30
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 0/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike
Implanted Suggestion
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan strodes up to the top. With a sly grin he looks at the last remaining team, sending thoughts of pain and terror to them.

[sblock=OOC]

Move: Move to K9
Standard: Dishearten (R1, R3, R4) (1d20+7=19, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+5=8) 8 psy damage and they also have a -2 on attacks until Jalaan's next turn.

Immediate Interrupt: Use Intellect Fortress against first attack that hits, but would miss, if I use the power.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2010)

The dwarf grins.* "Fools! Ye fight like girls!"* Muzdum quickly jumps to a lower step and then pulls the grabed raider with him, as he rushes up, and then down, smashing the raider against one of the adept.
Muzdum then retreats behind the adepts, in the lower part of the pyramid, the nimble dwarf avoiding any attempts of attacking him while he moves. 

_OOC: Since R4 moved, Muzdum can shift 2, and does so to I4. He then uses Slamming rush, and moves to I9, slamming R3 against A2 in H9 for 12 dmg and knock him prone. Then use move to activate pass forward to H11 without provoking. _


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Round 4:*

Ja'Cart roars again as he winds back his with all of his bloody claws. The sand begins to swirl at his feet and a strange glow like starts shine from between the plates of the thri-kreen's chitinous hide. He lashes out with all four blood-painted claws, ripping the raider to pieces that fly over the heads of his remaining team, splattering them in gore. 

The raider's intestines unfurl in mid-flight, entangling the other two in rope-like, squishy pink bonds. *"Did not know who he was f*cking with..."* Then Ja'Cart steps diagonally parallel from the newly decorated pair, using his temporary reach to full effect and pops the next closest raider in the back with a long jab. 

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows vs R4 for 8.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: Move to (I,4 if R4 is at K,4).
*Standard: *Disrupting Advance vs R1=25, 2d8+5=11 [/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3, Reach 2
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 24/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]had to risk the attack, even bloodied. Now only one of them can even get to me next round. So I move up tothe 2nd tier 2 spaces away from where ever R4 is to hit him. 

*Damage Totals:*
R1 *11 (pushes to K,5 dead)*
R4 *10 (Bloodied, Slowed TENT)*
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC: Oh, that reminds me. I'm the leader!

Daran, as he stands, notes the vicious monk's wounds. The half-elf exudes confidence, and the thri-kreen seems more potent!

OOC: Minor before moving to Ardent Surge Ja'Cart: HS + 2 healing and +1 to attacks TENT Daran.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2010)

_R3 is on H9, as stated in my post, so you are just surrounded by 2 enemies. Also I think he's out of reach for you isn't him? _


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC - So Ja'Cart is at 24 now?

Ah I see what you did. Did you foget that the pyramid is difficult terrain, and the furthest you could have gotten dragging R3 or not from I,4 is I,6? If you only shifted to I,5 then you get all the way to I,8 with him.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 4, 2010)

With the final wave of attacks, the remaining warriors yield, forfeiting their positions on the pyramid to Daran and his tenuous allies. The crowd holds its breath and waits to see if Daran's allies turn on him to usurp his position on the pyramid.

The stadium goes silent.

[sblock=ooc Everyone] please try to keep the ooc chatter in the ooc thread as much as possible. Also, Jalaan and Ja'Cart acted out of turn - please do your best to keep it in order. I'll consider this fight over unless somebody wanted to challenge Daran at the top.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Result]
T1 HP: Yield
T2 HP: Yield
T3 HP: 0
T4 HP: Yield

Thrast (C1) HP: 0
C2 HP: 0
C3 HP: Yield
C4 HP: Yield

R1 HP: Yield
R2 HP: 0
R3 HP: Yield
R4 HP: Yield

A1 HP: 0
A2 HP: Yield
A3 HP: Yield
A4 HP: 0
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 4, 2010)

Daran non-chalantly rests his oversized axe over his shoulder. Well, that'll be it boys. He, however, was more poised than it at first seemed.

OOC: Total Defense. Just in case.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ja'Cart heads up to the other space on the top of the pyramid, and uses his 2nd wind to remove most of his wounds. He can't smile, but makes a celebratory set of clicking noises as he raises his arms in triumph. *"Together then?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan continues his stride to the top, but doesn't challenge the others, but slightly bows to them.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 29 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2010)

*"'Til di end!"* laughs muzdum, and puts his axe to rest. Addressing Daran *"Chose Jalaan, me and bug-face will fight!"* full of battle lust and anticipation.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 5, 2010)

The announcer enters the arena, hands held high in celebration.

"The winner of the Tyrant's Pyramid - Daran of the Silt-Sea! Applaud these brave warriors!"

The crowd cheers with delight at your showmanship and valor. A crew of slaves quickly run through the arena gate and begin to haul away the bodies of your victims. You're given a moment to bask in the crowd's adulation, then escorted back to the exit. Ajax accepts your weapons at the door, depositing them in a heavy wooden chest.

In the preparation room, the warriors who survived the battle are given time to recuperate before the battle tonight. As Daran, Jalaan, Ja'Cart, and Muzdum enter, all eyes watch them carefully - respectfully silent.

An elderly human officiate enters the room, his fine pruple robes trailing in the dust behind him, leaving a wake of swept floor. He approaches Daran.

"Spectacular performance, my boy," he says. "You and your companions fought marvelously. I am Horus Jalian, mediator of this tournament. Your victory in the arena guarantees a bye for yourself and any other competitor from the next round. I should suggest you take the choice seriously. Tonight's matches will be to the first death."

While Horus awaits Daran's reply, the rest of you may gather 'round or engage in conversation with the other warriors.

[sblock=Participants Left]
Daran
Ja'Cart
Muzdum
Jalaan

Adept Piotr
Adept Nikolieva

Raider "Grimm"
Raider "Banner"
Raider "Cain"

Templar Yorick
Templar Falstaff
Templar Caliban

Merit Thrast
Champion Janus

[sblock=Note]Once Daran has chosen his 'bye buddy,' the schedule for tonight's battles will be made. Remember, one in four of these people will be dead, and the other losing fighter will be put into the Battle For  Reinstatement.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2010)

Daran looks to the others a moment, then at the psion in particular. Him. The other two have the best chance of making it through what's next. Those two make a good pair.  He indicates the dwarf and the thri-kreen. I'd put good ceramic Ja'Cart could do it good him... her...? itself. Of course, let that dwarf get ahold of you, and its probably over.[sblock=OOC]Defender/Striker 2-on-2 does seem the best option; Ja'Cart's going to kill them all. [/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 6, 2010)

"It's settled then," replies Jalian. "I'll have the standings updated immediately."

Jalian rushes off to confer with a group of other officials in the front of the room. The thri-kreen announcer stands on a small stool and clicks his mandibles together loudly in an effort to gain your attention.

_"The standings are posted! The battles will begin in two hours! Rest well, for three of you will die tonight!"_

The room goes quiet, and all eyes turn to Adepts Piotr and Nikolieva, for they have been selected to go up against Ja'Cart, the malevolent thri-kreen, and Muzdum, the merciless dwarf.

Daran and Jalaan are invited to follow Ajax to the Victors' Hall, where they may eat and drink alone before the battles. Then, they'll have the opportunity to watch their friends fight for their lives.

[sblock=Tonight's Battle]
Ja'Cart & Muzdum vs. Adepts Piotr & Nikolieva

Raiders Grimm & Banner vs. Templars Yorick & Falstaff

Raider Cain & Templar Caliban vs. Champion Janus & Merit Thrast

*Everyone will receive the benefits of a _short rest_ before the next round of fighting.[/sblock]

[sblock=Note]I'll wait to hear back from at least 3/4 of you before we go back to battle mode. You can describe what you do for your 3-hour break.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ja'Cart returns to his place and takes a lotus position, holding himself off the bench with his main arms while using his 2nd pair to make the various finger stretches that close the remainder of his wounds. The cracked sections of his blood drenched carapace knit themselves together while the others look on and cringe. 

Later speaking in a low voice he addresses Muzdum. _"If I can hit first, I can do massive damage to a single target. We should both hit the same target since this fight is to the first death. But I of course don't have a problem if they both die. So if we both get to begin before they do, wait for my opening strike before you go."

_[sblock=OOC]I can do 3d10+13 and 2d8+5 on the first round on a couple 6+ rolls, but lose 1d10 to the opener if the target isn't at full HP.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc Vertexx & VV]Just a quick note: you both used your Action Points in the previous battle, and won't be gaining another before this fight. Just so's you know.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan looks at Piotr and Nikolieva but says nothing.

[sblock=Send Thoughts]Don't attack me again, when other possible targets are around. My thoughts would kill you, but I have respects for other adepts of the way. Understood?[/sblock]

Then he says to Daran: "Thanks for choosing me. Let's see if they will survive. I hoped they would be allowed to rest longer."


[sblock=OOC]

No APs and at least Ja'Cart is out of Dailies. This will be hard. I reckon outside influence is to much monitored to help them.

Intimidate (1d20+4=16)

short rest, spending 1 HS.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 16 *Insight*: 11 Low-light Vision
*AC* 17 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 16
*Initiative:* +1
*Hit Points*: 38 / 39 *Bloodied*: 19
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 6
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:9 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Betrayal
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2010)

Daran smiles and relaxes in the Victory Hall, seeming to live it up. A careful viewer, however, would note that he does not do so to excess, and he only eats and drinks what others have already partaken of. He sits and watches the game with an intent eye... on everything.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2010)

*"Aye, understood." *nods the dwarf. *"If ye'r gettin' hit, get behind me, I'll shield ye."* the serious expression on the drwarf's face slowly shifts to a cheerful, pink cheeked face.* "Dis's onna be fun!"*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 6, 2010)

Jalaan's thoughts are received by Piotr and Nikolieva.

[sblock=Piotr's Reply]Followers of The Way must stand together. Perhaps we will be joined on the field again - I'm afraid, though, my sister and I must kill one of your comrades.[/sblock]

---

Ajax fetches Daran and Jalaan from the Victors' Hall. The mul clears his throat:

"Gladiators, please come to your seats."

The two of you are lead to a low observation box, from which you can clearly see the bloody sands of the pit. A few observers shout congratulatory remarks to Daran - "Congratulations on the win! Great job!" "We're rooting for you, Daran Silt-Sea!"

[sblock=Daran and Jalaan]Both of you will be able to act in this fight - sort of.

Daran will have the ability to make Charisma checks to lead the crowd in cheering for your friends. 

Jalaan will have the ability to make telepathic Intimidate checks to force the Adepts to grant combat advantage.

You won't act within the normal initiative order. Instead, you can each make one check per round, taking effect for the duration of the following round.[/sblock]

---

Ja'Cart and Muzdum are brought to Ajax's wooden weapons chest, where they arm up, don their armor, and are marched out into the field of battle. Piotr and Nikolieva stand directly in front of you.

Piotr bows slightly, while his sister, Nikolieva, stands a few paces back. You can easily identify the worry in their faces.

"I'm sorry, warriors, but I must wish you misfortune in this battle, for the sake of my sister's life and my own. May our battle be an honorable an quick one."

You notice that rows of spikes have been affixed to the walls of the arena, and the pyramid structure has been removed.

Piotr and Nikolieva take their places across the pit.

---

The thri-kreen announcer stands slightly above the crowd, just out of arm's reach for Daran and Jalaan.

"The battle to first death shall commence! Who will be the one who falls tonight? Will it be Ja'Cart, the whirling sand-devil? Will it be Muzdum, the mighty dwarf? Could it be Piotr or Nikolieva, the sibling psions? We shall find out! The battle ends only when one of the four is dead! BEGIN!"

As soon as the announcer finishes his cry, Nikolieva draws a bone short sword and drops into a defensive posture, moving ahead slightly.

Piotr draws his sword and moves in front of his sister, throwing a barrage of psychic energy at Ja'Cart. Two prongs of energy fork in Ja'Cart's mind, causing him a moment of pain and pinning him in place!

[sblock=Actions this turn]Nikolieva moves to H12, then readies an action.
Piotr moves to G11.
Piotr uses Psychic Volley against Ja'Cart - Hit - 10 damage.
Ja'Cart is 'immobilized' (save ends).[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Nikolieva
Piotr
Ja'Cart
Muzdum[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]Piotr AC 17 Fort 14 Reflex 16 Will 15
Nikolieva AC 16 Fort 14 Reflex 15 Will 16

Piotr HP: 37
Nikolieva HP: 45

Ja'Cart HP: 24/34 Condition: Immobilized (save ends)
Muzdum HP:43/43[/sblock]

[sblock=Hazard Info]If you would push someone into the spikes (the red line), then the target rolls a saving throw. On a failed saving throw, the target takes 2d6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 6, 2010)

*"Come'n! Make yerself up and stay behind me!"* encourages the dwarf, as he moves forward, taking a defensive stance.

_Move to H7 (to give Ja some cover) and stand in total defence._


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Round 1:*

Ja'Cart seems to have missed the starting bell all together, standing in his starting position he slightly twitches. "I can't move. Grab me and drag me into melee range with them."

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *save=2
*Minor:* none
*Move*: none...
*Standard:* delay[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3, Reach 2
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 24/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 6/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 7
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]It amazes me to no end how I seem to go next to last every time, even with a +5 initiative modifier. So much for this character...

*Damage Totals:*
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

*"Come'n! Make yerself up and stay behind me!"* encourages the dwarf, as he moves forward, dragging Ja'Cart with him.

_Grab Ja'Cart and move forward, I think I don't have to roll anything since he is not opposing my action. Muzdum will be at H7, and Ja'Cart behind him_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 7, 2010)

OOC - Ja'cart will go full defensive when its clear they won't make it to the adepts this round. So that's +4 to all defenses, 2 from total def and 2 from using Muzdum as cover


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Nikolieva reaches a hand out toward Muzdum, and he hears her voice in his head.

"Look not at my brother. See only me."

The dwarf stands transfixed in pain as Piotr uses the distraction as a cloak. The psion moves adjacent to Muzdum and thrusts a blade into his side. Blood spurts from the dwarf's wound, and though he looks around, he is unable to see where the strike came from.

[sblock=Actions this turn]Nikolieva uses "Mesmerize" against Muzdum.
Hit. 16 damage. Muzdum cannot see Piotr (save ends)

Piotr moves to G8.
Piotr makes MBA against Muzdum with CA for invisibility.
Hits. 16 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative Order]
-Nikolieva
-Piotr
Muzdum
Ja'Cart[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]Piotr AC 17 Fort 14 Reflex 16 Will 15
Nikolieva AC 16 Fort 14 Reflex 15 Will 16

Piotr HP: 37/37
Nikolieva HP: 45/45

Ja'Cart HP: 24/34 Condition: Immobilized (save ends)
Muzdum HP: 11/43 Condition: Bloodied; Cannot see Piotr (save ends)[/sblock]

[sblock=Hazard Info]If you would push someone into the spikes (the red line), then the target rolls a saving throw. On a failed saving throw, the target takes 2d6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Muzdum blinks, and shakes off the effect of the spell. (Save: 12) Muzdum thurst his blade against Piotr, slashing him gravely, pushing him aside with the sternght of the blow, and then he himself moves around his target, not letting the psion get any chance to hit him again. 
His dwarven resolve pushes him further the pain treshold.

*"Haha! Now's our turn to deliver pain! Kill'im! Rip 'is heart out!"*


_Standard: Bash and Pinion: 24 vs AC for 17, slide him to G7, he has -2 to attacks.
Move: Pass Forward: to F8 so he is flanked.
Minor: Second wind: +10hp and +2 to all saves.
Free: Mark Piotr.
That should leave him with 20 hp, and flanked, so you have a +2 to hit, plus he is marked._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

Muzdum thurst his blade against whatever hit him in the flank, slashing the invisible Piotr gravely, pushing him aside with the sternght of the blow, and then he himself moves around his target, not letting the psion get any chance to hit him again. 
His dwarven resolve pushes him further the pain treshold.

*"Haha! Now's our turn to deliver pain! Kill'im! Rip 'is heart out!"*

Muzdum blinks, and shakes off the effect of the spell. (Save: 12) 

_Standard: Bash and Pinion: 24 vs AC for 17, slide him to G7, he has -2 to attacks.
Move: Pass Forward: to F8 so he is flanked.
Minor: Second wind: +10hp and +2 to all saves.
Free: Mark Piotr.
That should leave him with 20 hp, adjacent to Ja'Cart and flanked, so you have a +2 to hit, plus he is marked._


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

[sblock=ooc VV]How did you save from the effect? Do you have some power that allows you to do that? Otherwise, you should be making your saves at the end of the turn, not the beginning.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

OOC: True, my fault. Anyhow, Muzdum would have attacked the square in which piotr was (since the attack came from there), at -2, hitting anyway. I forgot to mention Piotr is also grabbed.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

[sblock=ooc VV]Got it. As you were, soldier.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2010)

_OOC: Eddited !_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Round 2:*

Ja'Cart nods greatfully to the rambunctious dwarf, and gladly does as he is told. *"Your first mistake was taking your sights off of me."* Ja'Cart sinks his claw deep into the throat of the adept as if he was made of nothing but sand, his carapaced digits sliding around the mans spine. The gurgle from the stunned adept is enough to signal that he could no longer breath, even he had the strength to do so. 

*"Your second mistake was closing the gap between us instead of  **continuing to peck away at us from range."* The thri-kreen plunges another claw into him, just below the rib cage, finding the spine again with that hand as well. Blood spills into the sand from the mouth, nose, throat and belly of Piotre.

He then rips the psion in half, wearing each part as some gruesome pair of gladiatorial weapons encasing his main arms up to the elbows. *"And I told you this would happen if you stepped onto the sand against me again just this morning, and my mercy is at its end."* The last part is addressed more to the other opponent as he raises the impaled top half of the body for the crowd to get a good look at. The purple energy continues to course around his legs however.
[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows vs Piotre for 8. no save (1d20=5)
*Minor:* none
*Move*: ...
*Standard: *http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2674787/Open the Gate of Battle vs Piotre (1d20+11=29, 2d10+5=20).[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 3, Reach 2
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 12; low-light vision
*HP: 24/34*, Bloodied: 17, Surge: 8, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 19, Fort: 15, Reflex: 16, Will: 14*
Speed: 6
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle 
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
 Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Of course this is only if Muzdum's attack actually hit.

*Damage Totals:*
Piotre *28 (dead)*[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 8, 2010)

The crowd roars and cheers! Ja'Cart and Muzdum conquered the psions in a brutal display of authority.

Nikolieva sprints over to part of her dead brother's body, drops to her knees, and attempts to cradle him. Her bloody hands slip against his torn skin, but her screams are drowned out by the thunderous crowd.

Muzdum and Ja'Cart are allowed into the Victors' Hall, where they may rest and bask in the fearful respect of the other fighters.

Templar Yorick extends a hand to Muzdum.

"That was some mighty fine maneuvering, Master Dwarf. I hope to never see you across the pit from me."

---

The matches go on for the rest of the night - many of the warriors display valor and bravery, but none are as savage as Ja'Cart or as stalwart as Muzdum.

[sblock=Battle Results]
Ja'Cart & Muzdum win.
-Nikolieva loses.
-Piotr dies.

Templars Yorick & Falstaff win.
-Raider Banner loses.
-Raider Grimm dies.

Champion Janus & Merit Thrast win.
-Raider Cain loses.
-Templar Caliban dies.

[sblock=Remaining Combatants]Daran
Jalaan
Ja'Cart
Muzdum

Templar Yorick
Templar Falstaff

Champion Janus
Merit Thrast

+1 from the Redemption Round
[sblock=Redemption Round Contestants]
Nikolieva
Raider Banner
Raider Cain[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

---

When the winners of the night's events return to the Victors' Hall, there is a somber atmosphere. Each of these men is only days away from obtaining his wish - of holding the crown of championship on his brow.

Yorick and Falstaff sit together in the center of the room, dining well, but any keen eye could notice their sadness at the death of their comrade in the battle against Thrast and Janus. They seem to view the four of you with a great degree of respect.

Thrast and Janus sit in the corner, intently plotting strategies for the next day's event. Whispers abound that the next day's event will be against a beast of some kind, while others insinuate that they will have to fight a horde of ghostly legionnaires.

The losers of the games (Nikolieva, Cain, and Banner) have been sent to a holding pen for the night. Tomorrow, they will have a battle to the last man standing. The winner will be reinstated as a combatant for the next series of events. No one would prohibit you from visiting them, but none of the officials seem to care one way or the other.

Horus Jalian mills about with Ajax and the thri-kreen announcer, whom you've heard is called Krik. They seem to oversee the room, carefully watching everyone.

The night is yours.

[sblock=Level Up!]Level 4, everyone. Please post your updates in the OOC thread and update your sheet in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan was just in Piotr's mind, trying to distract him from the dwarf and insect beast, as the psion's body got ripped a part. As Jalaan quickly left , he stole a price from the dying man's memory... how to utilize a Crystal Orb to it's full potential!

---

Jalaan is moved with Daran to the Victor's Hall, gratulating the winners and noticing the strange change in the thri-kreen's appearance.

[sblock=OOC]



[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

*"Da be nothin' lad, thank ye fer yer words." *Muzdum shakes the templar's hand, happy with his victory.

At the victor's hall, he leans in his chair. *"So, anyone gota clue of what will we be fightin' next? Jalaan, why dontya try sneaking in Ajax's mind or somethin'?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Jalaan*

"Not my kind of work. Going deep inside one's mind and retrieving some information, without leaving the subject any wiser is some kind of mind-surgery. My mind is more a greatsword than a scalpel."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2010)

Daran cheers his companion's victories, and enjoys the rest of the sport. But always underneath, he was watching. Analyzing. Thinking.

He nodded at his erstwhile companions as they rejoined themselves in the evening. He made his way around the hall with a smile and a nod, seemingly at ease. He was trying to piece together the other's plans, but perhaps he had too much to drink. [sblock=OOC]Listen and Insight to get snippets of what anyone seems to be planning. Listen+Insight (1d20+0=1, 1d20+2=3). So much for that!

Level up later today.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 8, 2010)

In response to Muzdum's question, Templar Yorick nudges him and whispers, _"We heard that the eight of us are going to have to take down an army. Jalian and Krik aren't saying anything, but Ajax might know something."_

Ajax stands off to the side. He, along with a few guards posted at the door, are the only armed men in the room. He seems approachable enough, although quiet and confident. He holds a heavy-looking one-handed axe in a relaxed position.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

*"Thank ye Yorick, I'll see what I can find out. If I hear anythin' I'll let ye know."*
The dwarf walks casually towards Ajax. *
"Oi Ajax, nice axe ye got dere. I'm somewhat of an expert in dat things, did ye see me in di arena? Great display ha? I think a warrior like ye might appreciate it."* Muzdum starts to cheep talk.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

Ajax smiles to Muzdum.

_"Aye, Master Dwarf. Ye've got most of the others talking. You and the bug over there, and the rest of you, are in for a treat tomorrow. It should be...interesting."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2010)

*"A treat ha? Care to be more specific? Hehe, fer yer ol' friend Muzdum"* the dwarf puts a smile on his fat face.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

Ajax looks around, and when he's sure that Jalian and Krik aren't watching, he leans in to whisper.

_"I'll just say this: it's going to be a long day."_

[sblock=ooc]This week has been really busy for me. Expect a big update during the weekend![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2010)

*"Good fer nothin' as usual Ajax" *dismisses Muzdum with a hand wave as he walks off to his comrades and sits heavily on the chair. *"Apparently he'll not say anythin' to me, di bastard."*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 11, 2010)

In the morning, the four of you are assembled in the Victors' Hall for a briefing from Ajax. You can hear a huge crowd in the stadium. It sounds even more crowded than usual.

_"Good day, warriors. The next round of combat will begin in two hours. First, though, I will tell you what you must do. In the arena stand one hundred slaves, each armed with a short sword and the promise of freedom. The match will end only when all of them are dead. This event is called The Slaughter. Any questions?"_

[sblock=Rules: The Slaughter]You are on a team. He who gains the most crowd favor gets a bye for the next round of the tournament. The crowd favor system works as follows:

Kill a minion by dealing 1 damage: 1pt.
Kill a minion by dealing 10 damage: 2 pts.
Kill a minion by dealing 20 damage: 3 pts.
etc.

Gain bonus points for cool cinematic moves and using your Action Point.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


Bump and no question from Jalaan.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

The four of you are arranged in a circle in the center of the arena. The sun beats down upon your head. Along the borders of the pit are 100 meager slaves of all races - each withered and pitiable, like the husk of a molting insect.

Your weapons are sharp, as are your minds. Such is not the case for your adversaries. Krik shouts in his strained voice, "Begin!"

[sblock=ooc]First, sorry for the long time between posts. Been on the busy side of school.

Second, this battle is too big to make a map for, so you can just envision it if you're so inclined.

Third, these slaves are minions with defenses equal to 10. You can get to them with one move action, and any damage they do to you will be minimal. It's called The Slaughter for a reason.

Initiative order:

Muzdum
Ja'Cart
Jalaan
Daran
Slaves[/sblock]

[sblock=Slaves left]100/100[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2010)

Muzdum moves himself to the nearest slave and decapitate it. He'll try to maneuver to get as many slaves around him as he can, and then execute a sweeping burst. 

26 to hit


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 1:*

Ja'Cart strides out into the arena again, but for the first time. The sun glints brightly off the new glossy black portions of his carapace, and is reflected in waves off of his roiling, slimy tentacles on his back. His vicious, over-sized mandibles work with excitement as the throng of slaves is prodded out onto the edges of the arena, several deep on all sides.  Other-worldly spirals of sickly blue, Far Realm energy emerge and spin over the entire surface of his hide, that match the glow of his eagerly pivoting, multi-faceted eyes.

Weapons held in inexperienced hands, quivering in fear. Those nearest the abberant thri-kreen seem to be trying to shift position subtly away. The sheer terror in their eyes is plain to see. He points with all his sets of razor-sharp claws into the rows of victims. *"You should all count yourselves blessed this day! To die by the claws of Ja'Cart in battle, will earn you a seat of glory in whatever existence you believe comes after this one!" *

He moves like lightning before leaping with a spinning corkscrew of blurring claws through the front line. He lands surrounded by the cowering dead, his claws and tentacles lancing out of all directions as if a squad of attackers had laid into the section of slaves. There is literally an explosion of body parts and blood, expanding outward from the space where the monk lands.

When the cloud of blood and limbs begins to settle into the sand, a single slave is still standing in shock, he stares in terror at the stump of his burly arm. Ja'Cart spins deftly, launching the slave's scruffy head deep into the crowd with a swipe of a blood-blackened claw. *"Step right up! Maybe you can overwhelm me with shear numbers in a rush."  *
[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows for 10.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: out then Jump=14 over the front line.
*Standard:*5 Storms (1d20+11=30, 1d20+11=29, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=23, 1d20+11=18, 1d20+11=26, 1d20+11=21, 1d20+11=27), 1d8+6=12 [/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 4, Reach 1
Initiative: +7; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
*HP: 39/39*, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 21, Fort: 17, Reflex: 18, Will: 15*
Speed: 7
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
Unstable Mind
Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]If Ja'Cart takes dmg, he'll use Unstable Mind: TENT anyone that enters an adjacent square to Ja'Cart or ends their turn there takes 5 psychic dmg.[sblock=Fluff for when hit the 1st time]Ja'Cart roars as he is hit, spreading his large jaws fully over a foot and a half wide as he sinks into a low stance, and putting one of his lesser hands to the side of his own spike-covered head. Unstable cerulean energy crackles down his limbs and over the slimy black tentacles seem to writhe with a life of their own.[/sblock]
*Damage Totals:*
unlucky slave  12+10=*22 (dead)*
slaves X7 *12 (dead)*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan steps forward and fixes his eye of a alrger group not already decimated by his competitors. The orb in his right hand looks like a reddish crystal demon eye as he focuses his powers on. The men he targeted start to scream clawing out their own eyes as their brain is dissolved and blood pours from every orfice. The man in the center, a scrawny elf his hit hardest, his head simply exploding!

[sblock=OOC]


Dishearten Augment 2 (Damage) (2d6+7=12)
Dishearten  Augment 2 (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=28,  1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=21)9 slaves dead, one critical. If I get at least 1 bonus damage for the critical hit this should be 19 points.

Immediate Reaction: Intellect Fortress


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2010)

At the start of battle, Daran yells a demand at one of the slaves, Move! As it stumbles forward, the half-elf rushes forward and leaps into the air, trying to land in the spot it just vacated. As he lands, he lops off the head of one slave, and, with a scream, slices through many of the rest gathered![sblock=OOC]Use Wild Focus to draw one slave out of the fray so Daran can jump into a square that has 8 enemies around him (so an enemy in the second row). Then move to the throng, then charge an enemy on the other side of the throng via a jump into that space (Athletics 10 (forgot the +1 level bump) gives him the two squares he needs,); no OAs as they haven't acted yet I believe. Charge attack vs some slub: Hit, 13hp. Spend AP to use Demoralizing Strike (Augment 2) to attack all in close burst 1 (7 slaves, as 1 already dropped): [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2687820/]9 damage. Thats 2+1*7=9pts.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

The crowd squeals in delight as the four of you carve through the helpless slaves. Thus far, they seem particularly fond of Jalaan's sweeping psychic attacks, gasping as his energy flares ravage the horde, and of Ja'Cart's whirling ravages as he spins and leaps, plunging his blades into his enemies' flesh.

Daran's and Muzdum's are all met with equal applause as they spin, cut, and maneuver their way to the edge of the arena.

The slaves cower in fear, but a few attack you with their short swords. The blades all miss their marks, snapping like twigs against the plates of your armor and the parries of your blades - all except Jalaan, who deflects each oncoming attack with a burst of telekinetic energy.

[sblock=Battle Info]
Slaves Remaining: 73

Crowd Favor
Daran 9
Jalaan 19
Ja'Cart 19
Muzdum 4[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Since I've been moving kind of slowly, I'll call this battle at 50 dead instead of 100, so it doesn't get bogged down. Sound okay?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


According to your crowd favor rules Ja'Cart should have 17 points + any flavor bonus.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Roger that. Adjusted it. If I miss anyone else's, please don't hesitate to correct me. God, I'm tired.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

Sugmerging among the slaves, Muzdum executes a sweeping move, his axe spinning in a deadly arch, cutting off the legs of the surrounding slaves. The trunks fall to the dirt, sending showers of blood, that quickly subside as their bodies are dried out. The now completely red dwarf, holds up his fist to the crowd, dripping blood. Slave blood._

Sweeping attack: attacking 8 slaves, kills all. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2689541/_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Round 2:*

The fleeing slaves try to get away from each of the executioners, which just pushes them into the reach of one of the others. Ja'Cart flips over onto his hands and pushes himself off of the ground, over another cluster of slaves. Summer-salting through the air until he is once more right side up, the kreen's claws glow bright as he is again surrounded by the image of a giant earth spirit. It pounds a mammoth appendage into the ground as the monk arcs downward into the group. 

The sound of ripping flesh can be heard by all as the tips of Ja'Cart's powerful claws and tentacles sprout from the back sides of all the slaves he attacks. His victims stops struggling and all fall into a ring of diagonally cut slices from the twisting attack. The last opponent falls into chunks from the cross-ways second slash he caught before he has a chance to fall.  *"Are you hungry? Try a slice of your friend!"
* 
As the thri'kreen rises back to his feet, his body takes on the coloring and texture of the stones of the arena walls. The rising and fading spirals of blue energy make him look like some kind of stone god striding across the sand of the colloseum.

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows for 10.
*Minor:* none
*Move*: Athletics to make a jumping shift 2(1d20+13=19).
*Standard:*Eternal Mountain attacks X8 (1d20+11=17, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=20, 1d20+11=30, 1d20+11=16, 1d20+11=30), (2d8+6=22[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 4, Reach 1, *Resist 4 All TENT*
Initiative: +7; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
*HP: 39/39*, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 21, Fort: 17, Reflex: 18, Will: 15*
Speed: 7
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
Unstable Mind
Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Resist 4 All TENT. *If Ja'Cart takes dmg, he'll use Unstable Mind: TENT anyone that enters an adjacent square to Ja'Cart or ends their turn there takes 5 psychic dmg.[sblock=Fluff for when hit the 1st time]Ja'Cart roars as he is hit, spreading his large jaws fully over a foot and a half wide as he sinks into a low stance, and putting one of his lesser hands to the side of his own spike-covered head. Unstable cerulean energy crackles down his limbs and over the slimy black tentacles seem to writhe with a life of their own.[/sblock]
*Damage Totals:*
unlucky slave 22+10=*32 (dead)*
slaves X7 *22 (dead)*

*Crowd Favor:* 19+24=*43+round 2 flavor bonus*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan searches for another opportunity to hit a larger group of the fast-dwindling slaves. He finally spots a tightly packed group. Channeling his vast mental powers again trough the glowing globe in his hand. The man in the middle somehow resists him and is sprinkled with brain matter.

[sblock=OOC]

Dishearten Augment 2  (1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=20, 1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=15,  1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=18)
Dishearten Damage (2d6+7=16)

8 slaves dead by more than 15 damage.

Immediate Reaction: Intellect Fortress

Crowd Favor: 19 + 16 = 35

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 0/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


I don't think we will have any problems with the full 100 now that everyone is fully engaged. But if you really want to knock the number down to 50 then there aren't any left as we took out 27 the first round and 24(there would only be 23 left at the start of round 2) more so far this round with SG yet to go. Match over in that case.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]We can do 100. That's fine with me - I just wanted to make sure it didn't get slowed down too much. Keep on slaughtering!

PS. I'll do my best to update the Crowd Favor once SG has gone. It's trickier than I would've guessed![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2010)

[sblock=Crowd Favor]Daran spent his AP last round, so his total should be more than 9.[/sblock]Surrounded by enemies, Daran takes a moment to raise his hands and spin, facing the crowd, ignoring his enemies. His voice is loud and strong, reverberating through the crowd. This is what you want! Blood! Death! Am I not your champion! Are you not entertained! The crowd explodes in furor, and the smirking half-elf turns to his many foes. The energy of the crowd, and fear of his enemies feed him, and he once again swings about with his axe. Fear alone causes one heart to seize while his axe slices two more necks, one femoral artery, an arm (with ensuing mortal blood loss), and, in one spectacular chop, one neck to groin. Only two slaves, with some fast, fear-induced reflexes, manage to escape his blade. [sblock=OOC]I'm assuming slave surrounded Daran to attack from all angles.

Use Move to rile the crowd: Crowd Diplomacy 28 (Crit!). 

Demoralizing Strike (augment 2) vs 8 adjacent minions: Hit 6, each for 17hp.

Crowd Favor: 9 + AP Bonus + 6*2 = 31 + AP Bonus (and any from riling up the crowd )[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 4
Initiative: +4; Passive Perception: 11, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
HP: 46/46, Bloodied: 23, Surge: 11, Surges left: 12/12
AC: 18, Fort: 17, Reflex: 14, Will: 17
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 0/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike x2
Allies to Enemies
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 17, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=ooc]We can do 100. That's fine with me - I just wanted to make sure it didn't get slowed down too much. Keep on slaughtering!
> 
> PS. I'll do my best to update the Crowd Favor once SG has gone. It's trickier than I would've guessed![/sblock]











*OOC:*


This is why I have a complete damage breakdown (along with crowd favor) in my OOC block each round.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2010)

OOC: As do I.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

[sblock=Battle Info]
Slaves Remaining: 43

Crowd Favor
Daran 40
Jalaan 35
Ja'Cart 46
Muzdum 30

Thanks for posting the math help, everyone. It's quite helpful![/sblock]

With more than half of the slaves cut down, the other half see that their only chance of survival is to utilize flanking strategies. Still, your skill trumps their tactlessness, and each of you manages to evade a series of untrained blows from the weak and foul-smelling slaves. The crowd roars for each of you in nearly equal measure, but Ja'Cart and Daran seem to be the crowd favorites for now!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2010)

Daran laughs at all the slave's feeble attempts. He spins his axe in circles and shoots several feints at the gathered foes, taunting them. It comes close to hitting a few times, and a few almost flee at the theatrics. Then, he spins around and casually lops off the head of one of the stunned attackers. Daran beats his chest and leaves himself open a moment, basking in the fight. C'mon! Hit me![sblock=Actions]Move to taunt the attackers with some daring feints: Taunting Bluff 29. Not trying to get CA, just theatrics.

Then, Brash Strike vs one: Hit for 10 damage..

Minor to kick in 9 THP.

*Crowd Favor:* 40+2+Flavor Bonus: 42 + Flavor Bonus[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 4
Initiative: +4; Passive Perception: 11, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
HP: 46+9/46, Bloodied: 23, Surge: 11, Surges left: 12/12
AC: 18, Fort: 17, Reflex: 14, Will: 17
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 0/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike x2
Allies to Enemies
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Round 3:*

As the slaves rush in to surround the monk from all sides he gives them a nod of respect, even though they slip and slide on the deli platter of sliced meat underfoot.  *"That's more like it! You finally decide to die with honor."* Ja'Cart's claws begin to crackle with electricity and a strong breeze swirls up from the ground, stirring the bloody sand over the meat draped around his feet like a low wall.

Reaching out with claws and slimy tentacles, the kreen latches into dirty flesh, around limbs and necks of of all eight slaves. The horrified looks on their faces is short-lived as the energy spiraling and crackling over his carapaces bolts down the many limbs, charring his enemies black before ribbons of blood steam boils out of every orifice they have. His large jaws part to swallow the head of the man before him which collapses like moist paper machette in his mouth. Embers dance over the brickette bodies for an instant until they fall apart into heavy chunks of black coal.

Ja'Cart flips out of the waist-high barricade of meat and charcoal, the wind that seems to be following him whips flakes of ash from the pyre he just left behind.

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows for 10.
*Minor:* none
*Move:* shift 2.
*Standard: *[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2690902/]5 Storms (1d20+11=15, 1d20+11=23, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=30, 1d20+11=29, 1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=16)[/URL], 5 Storms (1d8+6=11)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2689766/[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 4, Reach 1, 
Initiative: +7; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
*HP: 39/39*, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 21, Fort: 17, Reflex: 18, Will: 15*
Speed: 7
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
Unstable Mind
Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Changed text color to *blue* since his appearance has changed. 

If Ja'Cart takes dmg, he'll use Unstable Mind: TENT anyone that enters an adjacent square to Ja'Cart or ends their turn there takes 5 psychic dmg.[sblock=Fluff for when hit the 1st time]Ja'Cart roars as he is hit, spreading his large jaws fully over a foot and a half wide as he sinks into a low stance, and putting one of his lesser hands to the side of his own spike-covered head. Unstable cerulean energy crackles down his limbs and over the slimy black tentacles seem to writhe with a life of their own.[/sblock]
*Damage Totals:*
unlucky slave 11+10=*21 (dead)*
slaves X7 *11 (dead)*

*Crowd Favor:* 46+17=*66+round 3 flavor bonus*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan tarhets the biggest available slave group, using this time finesse instead of power... overwhelmed by (false) shameful memories and knowing that they have been exposed the slaves knew that the most painless and honorable way to die is through ritual suicide. Circling to the crowd, the slave unison knee down, sab their own swords into their bellies and cut up, the faces contorted in terror as they realized in the last moment that they were tricked. Jalaan chuckles hateful.

[sblock=OOC]

Dishearten  (1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=20,  1d20+8=28, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=10)
Dishearten Damage (1d6+7=11)

kills up to 9 slaves dead by more than 10 damage. One critical.

I knew the power only deals psychic damage, but I thought the above would be a cool discription.

Immediate Reaction: Intellect Fortress

Old Crowd Favor = 35

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 0/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Muzdum hacks and slashes at the nearby slaves, keeping an eye on their attacks. This whole acting and inciting the crowd was not his thing after all. 

Attack: hit
AoO attack just in case: hit


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 19, 2010)

[sblock=Battle Info]
Slaves Remaining: 23

Crowd Favor
Ja'Cart 70
Jalaan 58
Daran 44
Muzdum 32[/sblock]

With the slaughter nearing its end, the slaves throw themselves at you with a suicidal fervor. Their eyes betray a tremendous fear, as if they are no longer in control of their actions. You feel the palpable weight of their terror as they leap toward you, screaming.

The crowd roars in delight as the action reaches its crescendo. They scream for blood, and above all, they scream for Ja'Cart to _"eat his head."_

[sblock=Skill Checks]
[sblock=Insight or Arcana][sblock=DC 12]These slaves are being controlled psionically.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Perception][sblock=DC22]Dictator Andropinis watches this event extremely closely.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2010)

*"Hey! Someone is controlling dis guys mentally or somethin'!"* alerts Muzdum.

Insight 22


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=Rolls]Arcana; Insight; Perception (1d20+1=2, 1d20+3=11, 1d20+1=13). Pathetic[/sblock]Daran, oblivious to his companion's warning, continues to bathe in the exultation of the crowd. Sure, he could no more win then he could dance on the kreen's new carapace, but blood was blood. He took another swipe at a nearby slave with a brash strike, spilling open the man's belly before turning to the crowd once again.[sblock=OOC]As I don't have an at will burst, I should just concede, but that'd be no fun. 

Brash Strike hits for 21 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Crowd Favor]44+3=47[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan is slightly cursing himself for having to have the dwarf blurting out the obvious for him to see it. But he also saw the possible source of the control. _Interesting._

Fearing a too deep mind contact with the controlled slaves, the ones affected simply sink down dead, without showing any injury.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2692349/
Insight, Perception (1d20+2=10, 1d20+7=24)
Dishearten (1d20+8=14)
Dishearten  (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=17, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=23,  1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=24)
Dishearten Damage (1d6+7=8)

kills up to 9 slaves dead by 8 damage.

Immediate Reaction: Intellect Fortress

Old Crowd Favor = 58+9?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 0/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Round 4:*

The fervor of the slaves throwing themselves at him doesn't seem to phase Ja'Cart, even though there are barely enough to surround the monk anymore. The kreen slaps his hands together into a pair of lotus holds and hovers up off the ground a couple of feet, drawing his legs into the full thri kreen version of the lotus position. 

His unblinking eyes flare brighter and his voice reverberates out over the deafening roar of crowd. The energy in his words can be felt just as much as they are heard. *"You have no idea of the power you bear witness to..."* The final word echoing in the minds of all present. 

The breeze at his feet whips itself into a howling gale of blasting sand. As the slave rush in around the monk the skin is torn from their bodies like they were caught in one of the great sandstorms that raged outside the city. Some slaves however are lucky enough to only have their lungs filled with the abbrasive silt that covers the floor of the arena. 

One of these in front of the tentacle covered abberation gets his face torn cleanly from his skull by several of the slimier appendages. This reaveals the silently screaming bright bone beneath, as he collapses to the ground. Ja'Cart lowers his feet back to the ground before shifting out of the skeletal mass around him.

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speak, Flurry of Blows for 10.
*Minor:* none
*Move:* shift 2.
*Standard: *5 Storms1d20+11=26, 1d20+11=29, 1d20+11=26, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=16,1d8+6=7[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 4, Reach 1, 
Initiative: +7; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
*HP: 39/39*, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 21, Fort: 17, Reflex: 18, Will: 15*
Speed: 7
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
Unstable Mind
Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Doh! The average dmg rolls couldn't last forever. 

If Ja'Cart takes dmg, he'll use Unstable Mind: TENT anyone that enters an adjacent square to Ja'Cart or ends their turn there takes 5 psychic dmg.[sblock=Fluff for when hit the 1st time]Ja'Cart roars as he is hit, spreading his large jaws fully over a foot and a half wide as he sinks into a low stance, and putting one of his lesser hands to the side of his own spike-covered head. Unstable cerulean energy crackles down his limbs and over the slimy black tentacles seem to writhe with a life of their own.[/sblock]
*Damage Totals:*
unlucky slave 7+10=*17 (dead)*
slaves X7 *7 (dead)*

*Crowd Favor:* 70+9=*79+round 4 flavor bonus*[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 21, 2010)

The last of the slaves fan out, realizing that the time for their deaths has arrived. Each one of them lunges at a different opponent. Their strikes barely miss your trained dodges, and they're left stumbling, crying, with eyes full of pain and fear. The final slave attempts to run, and begins beating his swollen, bloody hands against the heavy wooden gate.

_"Please! Mercy! Please!"_

[sblock=Battle Info]
Slaves Remaining: 5

Crowd Favor

Ja'Cart 82
Jalaan 68
Daran 50
Muzdum 32[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

*"Let them be, we've done enough."* says Muzdum, throwing away his axe.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Round 5:*

Waves of energy emminate from the monk as he stands toe to toe with what will most likely be his final victim of this spectacle. His claw and tentacle tips glow white hot before they lance out one at a time, burying themselves in the main joints of the whimpering slave.

The twitch as each deadly hit strikes its mark can be felt by every member of the crowd, metaphorically speaking. Some of the spectators actually look away as they feel the finally racing toward its inevitable conclusion. The kreen swivels his head to gaze out at the crowd, and in particular those that have seemed to lose their stomach for the prolonged execution. 

*"Is this not why you have come? For the monstrous entertainment of life at its very end? So bare witness and tremble at the river of blood you so cravenly desired. Feel the spray of these men's lives wash over you, and be changed."* He tears off one of the spasming man's arms. *"This is not sport."* Then the other. *"This is not entertainment."* The lower half of a leg follows. *"This is not even punishment."* The other leg vanishes at the hip with sickening popping sound as the joint is wrenched apart. *"This is one being's will exerted over that of another."* Ja'Cart slices open the man from sternum of navel, spilling his insides for all to see. *"What this really is...is sad."* With that he peels open his truly inhuman jaws and cleanly snips the slaves head from his shoulders before the final tentacles protruding from the suspended slave's trunk tear it into several more pieces which drop to the ground among the rest of the poor soul.

Ja'Cart throws his blood painted claws into the air with a bellowing roar so loud that that screams from crowd are drowned out for a few terrifying moments. He then moves in a blur over to the man that ran away, standing behind him. Death incarnate covered in blood that glows brighter in places as the light of the far realm escapes from inside his carapace in random places in the shadow of the arena wall. 

[sblock=Actions]*Free: *Speech, Flurry of Blows for 10.
*Minor:* none
*Move:* Move 9 to the last slave if he can (OtGoB movement).
*Standard: *Open the Gates of Battle vs Refhttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2694326/OtGoB (1d20+11=31, 3d10+6=36),http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2694338/OtGoB crit (1d6=3)[/sblock][sblock=Ja'Cart]*Ja'Cart*—Male Thri-Kreen Monk 4, Reach 1, 
Initiative: +7; Passive Perception: 13, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
*HP: 39/39*, Bloodied: 19, Surge: 9, Surges left: 8/8
*AC: 21, Fort: 17, Reflex: 18, Will: 15*
Speed: 7
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0

Stone Fist Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
5 Storms
Telekinetic Grasp
Open the Gates of Battle
Thri-Kreen Claws
Eternal Mountain
Disrupting Advance
Unstable Mind
Masterful Spiral
Supreme Flurry

Ja'Cart[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Felt the crit and final hit deserved a little nod  just 1 point shy of the 50 mark.
*
Damage Totals:*
unlucky slave 39+10=*49 (dead)*

*Crowd Favor:* 82+5=*87+round 5 flavor bonus*[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2010)

Seeing the last of the slaves fleeing, Daran chuckles and off-handedly chucks his huge axe at one of the fleeing men. It hits him dead on in the back, and, with a look of surprised fear, he falls face first into the sand.

Daran raises his arms and bows, knowing this was the end.

OOC: Chuck his axe as an improvised attack. Hit!. That's another point (or 2 if it was cool enough. ) So 51+Flavor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

*Jalaan*
_
The dwarf is right. This weaklings will not help me to play the blood-dept._ Jalaan thinks as he brings down his arm that holds the reddish orb.

[sblock=OOC]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2694124/less crowd favor than the insectile aberrant beast 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 0/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 25, 2010)

As Jalaan and Muzdum lower their weapons, the slaves in front of them drop dead, their arms flailing convulsively, their eyes rolled up into their head, their chests heaving in the madness of oblivion. Only one slave remains, cowering at the edge of the arena in front of Ja'Cart.

Ja'Cart stares down at the pathetic wretch. A puddle of urine has pooled around the quivering elf's feet, and blood from its allies covers it in a gruesome cocoon of viscera.

Ja'Cart looks up, and directly ahead at Dictator Andropinis, who watches imperiously from his high seat in the beautifully decorated observation deck. He smiles and nods at Ja'Cart, indicating that the kreen should execute the final victim in order to bring The Slaughter to a close.

The crowd roars.

*"Kill the bitch! Kill the bitch!"* Their lustful cries echo throughout the desert. For a moment, between the echoes, silence reigns, and in that moment, the gladiators know peace.

Then, the roar reaches a crescendo, and the illusion of safety is shattered. The elf stares helplessly at Ja'Cart.

[sblock=Battle Info]Slaves left: 1

Crowd Favor
Ja'Cart 90
Jalaan 68
Daran 52
Muzdum 32[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 27, 2010)

The elf is sure he is already dead as a hard and spike covered arm is wrapped his shoulders instead of plunged into his chest and a smaller arm is placed at the small of his back. The thri kreen leads the last slave to the center of the arena floor for all to see as he levels his unblinking gaze at the magister for a moment before letting it sweep over the crowd. "How much blood would it take to slake your lust? Would the slit throats of your young stop your baying, or yours or yours?" He points randomly into the crowd. "You will not learn..." He walks away from the shivering elf, shaking his darkly armored head.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

*Jalaan*
Jalaan watches for Adropinis reaction. If he indicates someone els shall finish the elf, he will obey. He isn't sure if he condemned enough to fulfill his obligation to the dark powers. Better not to risk the dictators wrath.


[sblock=OOC]

Will use Mind Thrust of slave, if the dragonking commands.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 43 / 43 *Bloodied*: 21
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:10 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 0/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 27, 2010)

With Ja'Cart's refusal to kill the slave, the crowd loses its composure completely. Their cries echo throughout the stadium, and the elf collapses to his knees - not in panic, but in shock and gratitude. The kreen's mercy has cemented his victory in the event.

Dictator Andropinis looks on in interest. He smiles at Ja'Cart, and the thri-kreen feels a buzzing inside his head, and he senses the dim outline of an intruder within his mind.

[sblock=Inside Ja'Cart's Head]
_"Good work, bug. Perhaps you'll survive this tournament after all."_

Without any hesitation, Ja'Cart knows that this is the voice of the king.[/sblock]

The elven slave stands up and hobbles up to Ja'Cart.
_
"My name's Hosh. Thank, you sir. Thank you."_

Hosh continues walking, seemingly dazed, and he approaches Ajax, who silently allows him into the slaves' quarters.

---
That evening.

In the victors' hall, the four of you gather for supper, and the other four gladiators sit along the wooden table with you.

Merit Thrast raises his glass of ale in a toast.

_"To the eight of us, and to the ninth, whichever of the damned it'll be."_

At that, the door of the hall slams open, and Nikolieva the psion strides through, her hands still crackling with energy, her face composed, her clothes stained with blood.

_"It'll be me," she says. "I am the ninth."_

Krik and Ajax enter behind her, eyeing the telepath quite cautiously. Krik stands up on a crate to deliver the rules for the next event.

_"The next phase of the tournament shall begin tomorrow! With an odd number of contestants, Ja'Cart, Merit Thrast, and Nikolieva will receive a bye for the next round. The rules are simple: single combat to the death! Good luck, and be grateful. You've come farther than anyone thought you would. Meet your opponent. Drink with him, for this time tomorrow, three more shall be dead."_

[sblock=Remaining Combatants]Ja'Cart (bye)
Merit Thrast (bye)
Nikolieva (bye)

Daran vs. Janus
Jalaan vs. Templar Yorick
Muzdum vs. Templar Falstaff[/sblock]

[sblock=Level up!]Move along to level 5, everybody! Please post your updates in the OOC thread, then update your sheet in the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2010)

Daran smiles after his victory, grabs some food and drink and sits across from the former champion with a smile on his face. I knew it was going to be you. Ajax and them won't admit it, but the thing is fixed. Saw the signs early on. You know: My team's flawless first victory, how we held you all off at the pyramid. I don't know why the have it out against you, but there it is. He leans over conspiratorially. 

OOC: Trying to do some mental warfare to get him some penalties/me some bonuses in the morning via the Bluffing. Bluff 28


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan carefully watches 'his' Templar. Maybe he can find a weakness on him, or remember something the others had said about him.


[sblock=OOC]
  Could I roll Insight (+2) and History (+11) to know something about his capabilities? Aracana (+11) if he has arcane or psionic powers?

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 28, 2010)

Daran

Janus leans forward, somewhat confused.

"You think that's possible? I mean, I guess it could be. So why are you telling _me_? How are they gonna fix our fight tomorrow?"

[sblock=ooc]Daran will receive combat advantage for his first attack against Janus. Conversing further could compound the effect.[/sblock]

Jalaan

Yorick is a templar who wields the arcane arts with a great deal of experience. His time as an officer among the Tyrian templars gave him a great degree of skill in battle, mostly at hand-to-hand combat.

Jalaan can detect that Yorick is a devoutly focused man of sturdy build and solid mind, but is perhaps a bit slow on his feet.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2010)

Daran shrugs. You saw what happened today. Even those declared to die might be shown mercy if the show is right. Why kill one who has been completely dominated by another. He gives a glance to the mutated thri-kreen to make his point. Maybe one only has to die if they resist.

OOC: More insinuation. Bluff 27


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ja'Cart strides up to Ajax with purpose, fixing the weapons master in the otherworldly gaze of his blue-glowing, multi-faceted eyes. *"So how many 'spectacles' can we expect on the morrow? The double fight before was... unexpected."* His tentacles feel over the surface of his carapace as if they aren't truly a part of him yet.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 2, 2010)

Daran

Janus looks side-to-side, wary of any eavesdroppers.

_"I think I get what you mean, sir. Maybe it's best if we put on a good show. That's what's important, right? Plus, I heard some people put a big bet on you. A big one."_

[sblock=ooc]Daran will receive combat advantage for his first two attacks, and Janus is likely to yield upon becoming bloodied.[/sblock]

Ja'Cart

Ajax smiles.

_"I'm not sure whether you've got anything to worry about. You've got a bye for this round. Anyway, it's just one event. You get to sit with Nikolieva and Thrast and watch quietly. After, it'll be the winners of tomorrow's events versus the three of you. That should be interesting."_

---

In the morning, the order of the combats is settled.

Daran will face Champion Janus.
Jalaan will face Templar Yorick
Muzdum will face Templar Falstaff.

[sblock=ooc note]I'll run all three encounters at the same time, so as to preserve our patience. Since these are 1v1 battles, we don't need a map. Just assume you start 6 squares away from each other.[/sblock]

---

Daran is led onto the field across from Janus. Both of them gleam like paragons of dirty fighting. Only Daran and Janus, however, know that this is going to be an extremely short battle.

The wind picks up, and the battle begins! Daran seizes the opportunity, and can act much more quickly than the one-time champion.

---

As Yorick and Jalaan square off in the arena, the crowd cheers for both in equal measure. Jalaan's finesse perfectly foils the brutish strength of the templar! Something distracts Jalaan - could it be?! The red-haired man from his last raid. That man is in the stands, sitting behind Ja'Cart.

[sblock=In Jalaan's head]Hello, Jalaan. I hope my commentary doesn't distract you too much.[/sblock]

It does distract Jalaan, at least momentarily, and Yorick draws his heavy bow and prepares to attack. His arrow flies speedily across the short distance, and easily punctures Jalaan's robe. The blow is painful, and Jalaan winces as he snaps the arrow out of the wound.

[sblock=Yorick's Actions]
Standard: RBA vs Jalaan
Hit for 19 damage.[/sblock]

---

Falstaff gazes across the arena at the dwarf. The templar's heavy axe crackles with purple psionic energy.

_"You won't trample over me quite so easily, dwarf."_

Falstaff charges across the battlefield at Muzdum, and his axeblow, charged with a heavy does of psionic power, cleaves into Muzdum's midsection, leaving a dripping, crackling wound.

[sblock=Falstaff's Actions]Move adjacent to Muzdum.
Standard: MBA against Muzdum.
  Crits for 18 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
[sblock=Initiatives]
Daran
Janus
--
Yorick
Jalaan
--
Falstaff
Muzdum
[/sblock]
[sblock=HP & Defenses]
Daran 51/51
Jalaan 24/43
Muzdum 32/50

Janus 85/85
AC 18 Fort 18 Ref 17 Will 16

Yorick 51/51
AC 19 Fort 17 Ref  19 Will 15

Falstaff 72/72
AC 22 Fort 17 Ref 16 Will 20[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2010)

*Daran*

Daran raises his hands again at the start of combat, exulting in it, drawing his power from it. Looking towards his foe, he bellows a wild shout. The sound and mental anguish from it disorients the former champion! Using the moment, Daran rushes forward and cries, For the crowd! For the glory of the people of Balic! The crowds enthusiasm fuels the half-elf's swing, which cuts deeply into the warriors flesh and sends him flying! The blow invigorates the former pirate.
[sblock=OOC]Wild Surge w/ CA: Hit, 10 psychic and Daran crits on 18+ TENT. Move adjacent then AP to use Unnerving Shove (augmented 2): Hit , 15hp and pushed 5 squares. Use minor for Psionic Vigor: 9 THP[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 5
Initiative: +4; Passive Perception: 11, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
HP: 51+9/51, Bloodied: 25, Surge: 12, Surges left: 12/12
AC: 19, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 2/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike x2
Allies to Enemies
Invitation to Defeat
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jaalan channels his anger in a devasting mental attack, making the Templar more vulnerable to further attacks. With inhuman will, he conjures glowing balls of force, too. One he hurls instantly at the Templar, but he is able to dodge the attack. At least the other spheres provide some protection from further attacks.

[sblock=OOC]

Minor: Infernal Wrath
Standard: Mental Trauma (hits Will 16, forgot to hit bonus from infernal wath. (gives vulnerability psychic 5 (save ends)
AP: Force Spheres
Move to Minor: Attack with Force sphere (vs Reflex. Knocks prone on hit)

Immediate Interrupt: Intellect Fortress, if it would causes attack to miss.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 28 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres

*Condition:*  +2 all defenses (Force Spheres)

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2010)

Muzdum did as always when he was hit. He took the pain, munch the pain, and gulped he pain. *"Hah! Do you think that's an axe? THIS is an axe!"* with that taunt, the dwarf lifted the weapon, and then let it fall over Falsafar, crushing bone and armor. The hacks keep coming, like a rain of steel! The dwarf then takes another manouver, but the templar avoids the damage in the last second. 

[sblock=OOC]

Minor: Second Wind: +16 hp and +2 to defenses
Standard: Harrier's Ploy: 25 vs AC for 28 dmg, if target shift, Muzdum can move 2 as a reaction.
AP: Grappling strike: Miss, what a waste
Minor: Rain of steel: Adjacent to Muzdum takes 1d12 at the start of their turns. This turn= 3

[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 7, 2010)

DARAN

Janus reels backward from Daran's shove, but catches his balance and rushes forward. The former champion smashes his fist into Daran's stomach, leaving the bandit momentarily without breath. Janus grunts under his breath:

_"We gotta give them a good show, right?"_

[sblock=Actions]
JANUS
Move: Race back to the fray.
Standard: MBA hits for 12 damage and Daran is immobilized TEONT.[/sblock]

JALAAN

Jalaan watches Yorick nock another arrow and aim. The former templar draws his bowstring back, focusing intently. However, Jalaan's focus is greater. He reaches his hand out as if grasping for a leaf on the wind, and he snatches the arrow from the air in front of him. The crowd erupts in applause!

[sblock=Actions]
YORICK
Standard: RBA misses due to Intellect Fortress![/sblock]

MUZDUM

Falstaff, wounded from the assault, seems as if his concentration is not on the battle. His blow strikes Muzdum, but hardly scratches the surface of the dwarf's tough armor.

_"Damn!" _cries the templar. _"No one to help me now."_

[sblock=Actions]FALSTAFF
Standard: MBA hits for 7 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
[sblock=Initiatives]
Daran
Janus
--
Yorick
Jalaan
--
Falstaff
Muzdum
[/sblock]
[sblock=HP & Defenses]
Daran 48/51
Jalaan 28/47
Muzdum 41/50

Janus 60/85
AC 18 Fort 18 Ref 17 Will 16

Yorick 30/51
AC 19 Fort 17 Ref  19 Will 15

Falstaff 41/72
AC 22 Fort 17 Ref 16 Will 20[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


Shouldn't Yorrick be down to 30 HP?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jaalan throws another ball off crackling psionic force. Yorrick is easily able to dodge it, but it distracts him from the true mind attack. Vulnerable from his last attack, his eyes begin to bleed, ruining his aim.

[sblock=OOC]

Minor:  Attack with Force sphere (vs Reflex. Knocks prone on hit) misses
Standard: Dishearten, hits for 16 damage. 21 if the templar is still vulnerable. He also gets a -3 penality to attacks (nice synergy with my +2 bonus to all defenses (including AC)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 28 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 2/4

*Condition:*  +2 all defenses (Force Spheres)

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2010)

Muzdum is too distracted by the templar's strange cry, and misses just for an inch. However his rain of steel keeps the templar at bay.

_Stdr: Grappling strike, 21 vs AC for 10 dmg, miss
Rain of steel: 10_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ja'Cart seems completely uninterested in the first matches he is seeing as a spectator. The aberrant thri-kreen is instead absolutely tickled by the unease his mere presence is causing amongst the other beings in the champions box. He chiters merrily to himself as everyone slowly repositions themselves outside the reach of his many dark tentacles that idly squirm and grasp anything within reach. The spiral lights that burst and fade from under his thick carapace cast sickly shadows of the other attendees on the walls behind them.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2010)

Daran grunts at the attack, but his confidence shoulders much of it. Hmm. Not bad, not bad. How about this! There is a sudden glow about his axe as he brings it down. It digs deep, blood now flowing. Yield, warrior! Yield where you stand![sblock=OOC]Allies to Enemies daily: Hit, 18 damage, enough to bloody him.[/sblock][sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 5
Initiative: +4; Passive Perception: 11, Passive Insight: 13; low-light vision
HP: 48/51, Bloodied: 25, Surge: 12, Surges left: 12/12
AC: 19, Fort: 18, Reflex: 15, Will: 18
Speed: 5
Action Points: 0/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 2/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike x2
Allies to Enemies
Invitation to Defeat
Psionic Vigor
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 8, 2010)

DARAN

Janus drops to his knees, his stomach slashed open, cradling his seeping wound.

_"Yield,"_ he murmurs. _"Yield."_

With that, his face goes a ghostly white, and he lays down in the sand to bleed in peace. The crowd cheers as the former champion yields.

_"Daran defeats Janus. A stunning battle!" _cries Krik from the stands.

[sblock=Actions]Minor: Yield
Standard: Bleed

The match is over.[/sblock]

JALAAN

Jalaan's foe raises his bow for one final gambit. The arrow smashes into Jalaan's throat, causing blood to spray onto Jalaan's handsome robes.

Yorick speaks with a guttural accent, choking on blood.

_"You'll have to kill me, monster. Kill me!"_

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for reminding me to fix the enemy's HP. He's against the ropes now![/sblock]
[sblock=Actions]Standard: RBA hits for 16 damage.[/sblock]

MUZDUM

Muzdum's rain of steel cuts away the templar's sword as he tries to hack into Muzdum's thick shoulder.

_"Blasted dwarf. Stand and deliver!"_

[sblock=Actions]Standard: MBA misses[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]
[sblock=Initiatives]
Yorick
Jalaan
--
Falstaff
Muzdum
[/sblock]
[sblock=HP & Defenses]
Jalaan 12/47
Muzdum 41/50

Yorick 9/51
AC 19 Fort 17 Ref  19 Will 15

Falstaff 31/72
AC 22 Fort 17 Ref 16 Will 20[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jaalan throws another ball off crackling psionic force this time the there connects and the templar falls down. Ignoring his own wounds, Jalaan finishes the man with final psychic attack to erase his mind and stopping his autonomic functions.
He poses in front of the crowd and searches for the red haired man...

[sblock=OOC]

Minor:  Attack with Force sphere (vs Reflex. Knocks prone on hit) hits
Standard: Mind Thrust hits
Move: Pose before the crowd.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 17 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 19 *Fortitude* 15 *Reflex* 17 *Will* 18
*Initiative:* +2
*Hit Points*: 12 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 7
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 2/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 1/4

*Condition:*  +2 all defenses (Force Spheres)

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2010)

Muzdum sends a probing punch and when the templar deflects it, he makes an uppercut with his axe, slamming it in his gut, and sliding him to the right. Caught unbalanced, Muzdum closes his grip around the Templar's throat, and hacks him again. The last blow sinks in Yorric's skull cleaving it in halves.*"Now yield before I ... Oh boy..."*

_Bash and Pinion: 26 vs AC, hits for 14 and grabs him, granting -2 to attacks until he escapes the grab. 
Rain of steel: 5_


----------



## stonegod (Oct 14, 2010)

Daran raises his arms again, feeding off of their energy. Daran wins again! Rejoice citizens!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 16, 2010)

JALAAN

The audience cheers as you scan the crowd for the red-haired man. Before you see him, you hear his presence in your mind.

_"That was well done. I thought he had you that time. I'm excited to watch you fight The Beast."_

The voice fades, but you catch a glimpse of a red-haired man, his back to you, as he exits the coliseum.

MUZDUM

[sblock=ooc]You were fighting Falstaff, not Yorick. Your opponent is still quite alive.[/sblock]

Falstaff's heavy blade gleams in the sun as he chops his axe deep into Muzdum's arm. Thick, dwarven blood gushes from the wound. The templar doesn't even bother trying to escape the grab. Instead, he scoffs aloud.

_"It's not over yet, dwarf. I'm not  - dead  - yet!"_

[sblock=Battle Info]
Muzdum 23 HP
Falstaff: 12 HP
AC 22 Fort 17 Ref 16 Will 20[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2010)

*"Too bad fer ye boy, I warned." *states the dwarf. He puts his weight backwards, making the templar take a step forward, and then started running backwards, dragging Falsafar with him. Near the wall of the arena, he slams the man against the wall, then to the ground, and once he's down, the dwarf rises his axe, and chops his head off. 

_Slamming rush, sliding the templar towards the end of the arena and kills him. 27 vs AC for 20 dmg_


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 19, 2010)

With the final blow, the crowd erupts in applause.

Krik stands up, along with Ja'Cart, in the stands.

_"The battle is over! Applaud, my friends! Applaud!"_

The crowd goes wild as you stand among the bloody sands of the pit. In this moment, you feel what it is to be a champion - to be loved by the people for your burning, violent achievements.

When evening comes, the four of you are reunited, along with the mysterious Nikolieva, who sits in the corner, nursing a massive bottle of foul-smelling alcohol. Ajax brings in a sumptuous feast. For the first time since the tournament began, your weapons are not confiscated.

Merit Thrast arrives late. His face is tear-soaked, and he seems to make a point of avoiding Daran's eyes. He has just come from the burial of his oldest friend.

Ajax approaches the group before the end of the feast.

_"Be ready for a short day tomorrow. You'll all go to battle as a team against one big beast. The idea is to...thin the ranks for the finals. Good luck."_

[sblock=Level up!]Level up to 6. WEEEE![/sblock]

[sblock=Tournament Info]Remaining Warriors:

Ja'Cart
Daran
Jalaan
Muzdum

Nikolieva
Merit Thrast

After tomorrow's event, the final round of eliminations will begin.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

*Jalaan*









*OOC:*


Updated quick sheet for after level up and extended rest.

Any indication if the big monster fight is the day's only fight?







[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Only one big fight tomorrow. Shouldn't take too much time.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2010)

[sblock=Daran]Updated to 6. Took Body Adjustment. Lots of THP now.[/sblock]Daran is all smiles at dinner, eating heartily. However, he keeps his eyes on the others when they are not looking, a shrewd gleam in his eyes. After a while, he grabs one of the gourds of drink and saddles up to Nikolieva, his look both friendly and open.

My dear Nikolieva, I see they have given you the rot gut. Here, this is at least palatable. They should treat you better than this dear. He words are as honeyed as the drink is not. But then his tone lowers, a whisper between friends. I'd keep my eye out, if I were you. After all, you note are weapons our now with us. Who is to say anyone with a grudge or a vendetta won't strike out? He looks without looking at the sour Thrast. Of course, two sets of eyes are better than one. We can help each other. After all, its harder to sneak up on two sharing quarters than one... His smile is mysterious, suggesting whatever she wants to read into it.[sblock=OOC]Some Bluff & Diplomacy to get her on my side, esp. w.r.t. Thrast. Don't trust that bugger not to try something tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2010)

Muzdum relaxes and drinks as he uses to. Having weapons at hand was something nice. He was still planning on Killing the King. He just needed to gather some support.
*"Hey, dat King Andondins... adondis...What was his name? He's a jerk."* he says to the bug creature and the mentalist. *"Wont mind putting an axe between he eyes."* he blinks, pretending to be drunk. Just in case.
_
Muzdum updated_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 19, 2010)

With a rush of breeze, Ja'Cart seems to just appear at the banquet table once the food has been laid out. With a full two days passed since his strange transformation, a midnight blue undertone is now visible on his grasping tentacles that writhe about him with a mind of their own.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

*Jalaan*


Voda Vosa said:


> ...
> *"Hey, dat King Andondins... adondis...What was his name? He's a jerk."* he says to the bug creature and the mentalist. *"Wont mind putting an axe between he eyes."* he blinks, pretending to be drunk. Just in case.
> _..._




"Dangerous words. I would never want to draw the ire of a dragon king. True enemies are nearer and easier to combat. Besides, he had never wronged me directly." Jalaan responds.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2010)

*"What about the slaves? I know he did *somethin'* to them"* shots back the dwarf. *"Ye sure know more with yer mind stuff or somethin'"*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 20, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I'm loving the IC chatter. Please keep it up![/sblock]

Nikolieva's eyes glance furtively at Daran.

_"You would do right to be wary. I've probed Thrast's mind. He intends to extract vengeance upon us all tonight. I was going to tell Ajax, but..."_

Her dirty face takes on a kinder demeanor.

_"...but perhaps we may deal with him ourselves. What shall we do then, brigand?"_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

*Jalaan*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"What about the slaves? I know he did *somethin'* to them"* shots back the dwarf. *"Ye sure know more with yer mind stuff or somethin'"*




"Yes, what about them? They were weak and pathetic in body and mind. I did something to their minds, too. And if they were innocent? Who cares. My people have a blood dept to pay. Innocent souls are a good wager." Jalaan responds.

[sblock=OOC]
  Jalaan isn't evil, just pragmatic and a bit egoistic.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'll be on travel all next week in SLC for a conference; been preping for that so thus the slow down. I'll try to post 1/d, but no promises; games I'm running may suffer for that week. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> _"...but perhaps we may deal with him ourselves. What shall we do then, brigand?"_



Daran smiles, keeping his voice low, seeming like he's talking trivialities. A trap, of course. Do you suspect he would go after you or me first? I say, we let him think one of us is alone, but instead, he is facing the both of us. I can prime the others as well.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 24, 2010)

Nikolieva nods to Daran.

_"Very well, Cross-Blade. I shall retire to my bedchamber. But do not entangle your allies in this. Let you and I enjoy this skirmish together. When Thrast reaches my room, I will call out to you from within your mind. When that moment comes, draw your blade and spill Thrast's blood."_

During the meal, Krik cautiously approaches Ja'Cart.

_"My...sir, are you feeling prepared for tomorrow's festivities?"_

His voice echoes with tremulous fear.

_"You appear...rather ill."_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 25, 2010)

A pleasurable hum rumbles around in the abomination's throat type area, as the question hangs in the air. His head pivots around to lock the youngling in his unblinking gaze. The eerie blue glow from Ja'Cart's multi-faceted eyes casts a sickly pall across Krik's face. *"The changes are... amazing, and ongoing. What is this, even for?"* One of his new tentacles rises up and turns over, revealing a viscous and sparkling black slime on the gripping surface. *

"I think it'll come off when I hit someone with the... appendage, but who knows. Maybe it will burn the flesh from those in my path off of their very bones."* The maniacal excitement in his voice is almost palpable, and the sharply accented voice of the beast echoes around the victor's hall as he seems to have lost either the ability or the inclination to speak softly. 

The pulsating lights beneath his shell swirl and burst brighter then fade in alien patterns that elicit nightmarish memories in all that look at them for more than a few moments. The far realm seems to be straining to break out of the foulborn Thri Kreen like a door bulging under the strain heavy shoulder leaning on it from the other side.

He resumes eating with gusto, much to disgusted shudder of those near by. The augmented jaws of the monk snap loudly together with each bite, a testament to both the psychic and physical strength behind every action he takes.









*OOC:*


I pulsated the blues in his speech to accent the lights that are constantly emerging from within him.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2010)

Daran nods then gets up, lets out a big yawn, then retires. In his sleeping area, he makes it appear he is resting there best he can before hiding in a corner and waiting.

OOC: Insight to get a feel for her story, Bluff to make the distraction.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 26, 2010)

Once Daran has retired, Nikolieva stands up and bids everyone goodnight. Those of you still in the Victors' Hall notice for the first time that the psion carries with her a slightly unnatural sense of beauty and grace about her. It appears almost as if she is letting off a disguise for the first time.

_"Good night. Tomorrow, we fight the beast."_ Her words resound throughout the room, punctuated only by the loud snapping of Ja'Cart's mandibles.

---

Once Nikolieva has gone to bed, Krik leans in to Ja'Cart in order to continue their conversation, shifting into his native Kreen speech.

***That's all well and*good* but you've got******to remember that the fleshlings***are afraid of you**and don't know what*to think**but I know what to think*yes I do**I think you're going to win this tournament**and I want to know*******what you're going to do when you meet the*king*

(A * denotes a clicking noise that emphasizes the words around it)

---

Ajax looks about, then finally exits the Victors' Hall. It has gotten quite late.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Satisfied that he won his argument with the dwarf, Jalaan stands up to get some rest, too.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 28, 2010)

[sblock=In Thri Kreen]*Much of my training is in fighting many at once. If they stray too close to the next enemy, it could prove... fatal. Many of them don't even understand the trap they are caught in, but I will save them from it.*[/sblock]

As Ja'Cart scans the empty banquet table for more food but finds none, he rises to call it a night. The guards give the abomination a wide bearth, even their weapon are held out of reach of the idly flailing and grasping tenacles that cause the thri kreen to appear to be moving in several directions at once.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 28, 2010)

As the others slowly retreat to their quarters, Merit Thrast stands and walks slowly down the corridor to the entrance to Nikolieva's room. He stands in front of the door for a moment, then draws his short sword from its scabbard. He draws it back, then shoves it into the door with a crunch.

Within Daran's mind, he hears Nikolieva's voice.

_"It's time. Come quickly."_

Thrast pulls his blade roughly from the wood with a grunt, then slams it through the heavy door once again. His hand grips the sword so tightly that his palm drips with blood.

"Help," he murmurs. "I cannot..."

He draws the sword again, and doesn't even turn to face Daran when the half-elf rushes from around the corner.

The rest of you are roughly awoken by the noise, and the guards seem to have retired.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2010)

Muzdum has no time to get in his armor or pick his weapons, he just rush to the noise origin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan grasps his crystal orb, if possible and is on his way. He has no need for more equipment.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 29, 2010)

As he doesn't sleep, Ja'Cart drops from his perch on the wall and is on the move within moments of the crashing sound.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2010)

Daran heard the words, and something smelled about this, like the dead in the sun after too long. He would not strike first, however. Let anyone know that he was attacked before attacking. 

Come, Thrask. The door is defenseless. Come for someone bigger! The words were forceful. But would they be enough?[sblock=OOC]Battlemind's Demand on Thrask. Stay adjacent in case he tries something funny. Ready to use Demoralizing Strike if he attacks me.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 3, 2010)

Thrast draws his blade again from the door. His movements are mechanical - appearing to be the product of somnambulism of some kind. The sword hangs heavily in his bloody hand. The former champion's eyes fill with the tears of a man at the precipice of death.

He raises the sword over his head, but as he swings down, it appears Thrast makes an adjustment so that the blade whizzes past Daran's head and smashes against the stone floor. With only the splintered handle of his sword left, Thrast grunts in pain.

[sblock=ooc]No need for initiative order. This isn't really much of a combat. He crit missed and broke his sword, so he's pretty much worthless.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2010)

Daran rolls his eyes and with one hand grabs Thrask by the scruff and slams him against the wall. So, you want to explain yourself, fool? Even I can see somethings up. Daran spares a glance for Nikolieva's room to see if she will emerge.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 5, 2010)

Nikolieva seems to be watching the action intently from the corner of her room. She sits ramrod straight, her eyes glowing a brilliant purple.

_"Kill him, Daran! I cannot hold him at bay much longer!"_

Thrast struggles weakly against Daran's grip, but he does not seem able to speak.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

OOC: Are we there yet?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Jalaan*

Jalaan reaches the two struggling men. "Excuse me, I hope I don't interrupt you with something private, but I want to sleep."

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2010)

*"Oi whada matter 'ere? What are ye two doin' at this time o' thi night?" *Demands the dwarf.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 8, 2010)

Jalan and Muzdum feel a deeper coolness in the darkness behind them. As they start to look toward each other, they notice the alien head of Ja'Cart completely ignoring their personal space to look into the cell of the psion. His antanea twitch indifferently as he sees that its just a pair of gladiators killing eachother. His head disappears from between the two at the door and the monk stalks back to his room.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2010)

Tried to kill Nikki and me. So, if you don't mind... The axe is raised high...

OOC: Last chance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2010)

*"Wait a damn moment. Dat's a dwarf of who yer speakin' off. Ye think he'll use a low quality dagger? He'll use an axe! Speak Tharst, say somethi'!"* the dwarf says, stepping close to Daran to hold his hand


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 9, 2010)

Thrast stares ahead and coughs as he opens his mouth to speak, but with a crunch, his throat crumples shut and his neck snaps as if a great pressure had yanked his skull loose from the spine. Nikolieva's voice echoes within Daran's head.

_"I had to stop him. Thank you for your help, Daran. You're welcome to...join me in my bed."_

[sblock=ooc all]You may continue to linger in the hall or retire, then we'll begin the penultimate event![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2010)

*"Ye psiquic bastards! He couldn't do anythin', his weapon was broken! Who did it, I'll take the eyes out of the responsible!"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

*Jalaan*

"Hey, I'm a telepath, not the telekinetic here." With his left hand massaging his own neck, Jalaan says: "Nice move, Niko. Now I need to get some sleep. See you all tomorrow... And keep the rest of the night quiet." Before he turns to move back to his room.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jalaan
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 13 Low-light Vision
*AC* 20 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 19 *Will* 20
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: Fire 8
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Thought Projection, Dishearten, Mind Thrust, Psychic Anomaly
*Encounter Powers*: Infernal Wrath, Psychic Surge, Distract, Send Thoughts, 4/4 Power Points, Intellect Fortress, Shared Recovery
*Daily Powers*: Mental Trauma, Force Spheres 4/4

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2010)

Daran shrugs and unceremoniously drops the corpse to the ground. He was attacking her and came after me witn intent; not my fault he was inept. You should have seen the way he was looking at me earlier. Now, if you excuse me... Daran makes to Nikki's room.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Nov 13, 2010)

[sblock=Daran]Daran learns that sex with a telepath is awesome![/sblock]

--

In the morning, the five of you are led out to the arena. None of the officials seem concerned that the corpse of one of the crowd favorites was found in a heap in the middle of the night.

The crowd roars with excitement, for everyone in the kingdom knows that this is the penultimate event of the season.

A team of handlers open a huge, wooden gate, and together, they lead a hulking creature from its pen. The monster stands over twenty feet tall and thirty feet long, taking up a good third of the pit.

Krik shouts from his pedestal to quiet the crowd.

_"Today, your fighters decide who is ready for the final round. Any who survive the match will enter the last event, for a chance to become Champion! Between these five brave warriors and victory, however, stands the Leviathan! Captured in the sandy wastes by our lord Andropinis' armies, this beast has claimed hundreds of lives! Who will be its next meal?"_

With that, the handlers unhook their rods from the Leviathan's harness and set it loose within the stadium.

[sblock=ooc]Firstly, let me apologize for the long periods between my posts. I've been hellishly busy, but I'm doing my best. On the bright side, we're almost done![/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Info]Initiative

Muzdum
Leviathan (1)
Ja'Cart
Leviathan (2)
Daran
Jalaan
Leviathan (3)

Note: The Leviathan gets only a standard action on each of his turns in initiative. See "Behir Bolter Whelp" in MM2 for more info.

HP

Muzdum 62
Ja'Cart 49
Daran 56
Jalaan 51

Leviathan 352
AC 24 Fort 19 Ref 21 Will 19[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


you forgot the girl in your initiative order DF  and a map would help immensely too.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2010)

As the beast surges into action, Daran pulls with his fist, forcing it back towards him. Get away from there! It continues to thrash at the other foes when Daran bellows loud enough to be heard over the din, I SAID GET OVER HERE! DEATH IS NIGH! The beast manages to fight off the compulsion, but it is still shaken.









*OOC:*


When monster first acts, pull it four squares towards Daran (Wild Focus). 

Assuming its w/in 5 squares, use Psionic Vigor and Invitation to Defeat (Miss). However, any enemy that is adjacent to Daran is weakened and takes 4 extra damage when hit for the rest of the encounter.





[sblock=MiniDaran]Daran—Male Half-Elf Ardent|Battlemind 6
Initiative: +5; Passive Perception: 12, Passive Insight: 14; low-light vision
HP: 56/56, Bloodied: 28, Surge: 14, Surges left: 12/12
AC: 20, Fort: 19, Reflex: 16, Will: 19
Speed: 5
Action Points: 1/1, Second Wind: Not Used, Milestones: 0
Power Points: 4/4

Concussive Spike
Demoralizing Strike
Unnerving Shove
Battlemind's Demand
Mind Spike
Wild Surge
Brash Strike x2
Allies to Enemies
Invitation to Defeat
Psionic Vigor
Body Adjustment
Ardent Surge
Wild Focus[/sblock]


----------

